# skinny people ONLY!!



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

hi lads well i have seen allot of people on here doing face off's and i wanted join the band wagon!

I'm 23 and 6ft i weigh 12.3 stone

I'm looking for someone of of a similar build to have a face off with(i know your all machines but there must be some one my size lol). we will be judging on weight gained and physically who looks like they have improved the most. it will last from now to march the 3rd and you guys can judge at that date

cheers lads

we will do a log were we will update weekly with pictures so progress can be seen.. Thread located below

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

this guy has similiar stats


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mac UK :whistling:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

But seriousley, good on you for being up for the challenge, i only have the balsl to challenge myself.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im up for it ...


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> im up for it ...


Fancy a bum?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

i'm 11st 9lb and would be game


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mey said:


> Fancy a bum?


ok .


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

ewen said:


> im up for it ...


Seems like you're challenging eveyone atm. it will be shirts in the corner and outside next.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd be game but I'm lighter than you i'm 6ft 74kg accordingly to todays weigh in. Message me if you're interested and how often / pictures need to be taken.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Seems like you're challenging eveyone atm. it will be shirts in the corner and outside next.


comp is good m8 keeps the old pecker working


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I can remember first starting out at 12st 10, I'm 6ft.... I put on 2 st in 2 years...


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Am up for it mate










I'll be all out bulking


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

should just turn this thread into an under 13st face off??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah let the lightweights battle it out! P1ss off Ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah let the lightweights battle it out! P1ss off Ewen


im still a lightweight on the inside just look more than i am :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

NickDuffy said:


> I'd be game but I'm lighter than you i'm 6ft 74kg accordingly to todays weigh in. Message me if you're interested and how often / pictures need to be taken.


You've got three arms?!?!?!? :confused1:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ill throw my name into this one as well be good to have a comp for the lighter ones


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

13 st 5 10...pretty small too tbh


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

we gona start a new under 13st thread or just use this one?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

am 6`2 and dropped a stone so down to 13 now. imagine how i feel =[


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> am 6`2 and dropped a stone so down to 13 now. imagine how i feel =[


Stop running t3 then..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

5'9 prob about 13'3 as it stands but will be dropping 3 or 4lbs (xmas weight) within the next few weeks


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

il be game. although im prob the smallest on here lol. im 5ft 7 and weigh 10 stone. cant put pics up yet as my fone is playin up. i shall get a camera for it tho.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

what about 13st 7lb and under? hard to be considered skinny over that sort of weight.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

da fcuk is t3 lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> what about 13st 7lb and under? hard to be considered skinny over that sort of weight.


13'7 is the bench mark then :lol: we need shots from the scales from all who enter!!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeh man, i'll get scale shots tonight and bang em up with body pics and goals.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol so if every one who is up for it right there names down i will set up another thread so we can post are pics..

we will do it so it pics only every week and then we can chat and stuff on this thread


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

this is interesting! im 19yo 5'11" and about 82kg and would be like to join in if thats ok?


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

lets begin the challenge...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> im up for it ...


Too skinny Ewen so fook off lol!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> lol so if every one who is up for it right there names down i will set up another thread so we can post are pics..
> 
> we will do it so it pics only every week and then we can chat and stuff on this thread


I have written my name down, now what do i do with the piece of paper? :lol:

seriously though please elaborate


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol sorry mate i ment put ya names down i will give people till eod 2moro to put there names forward and then we will start

so far

1 liam

2 deadly cobra

3

4

5

6

7


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Bruze

5'7

10 stone 7 lbs

11 months experiance, 18...

how we decideing a winner??? i'll be sitting at around 11 stone 7 so a stone gained by march easily i reckon.. i'm 12 percent body fat x


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Bruze
> 
> 5'7
> 
> ...


I guess after 3 months or whatever we will have our before and afters and just do a public poll that closes after 5 days or something, let the harsh critics of ukm decide! :laugh:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wait arent we doing total lifts increase aswell? Im trying to not put on weight so wouldnt be much chance of me winning unless I blow up and start eating maccie ds for brekie :lol:


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Well we are skinny, the idea is to get bigger so were not skinny, lol?

so i guess wed post pictures, measurements, lifts and overall would be left with a overall winner ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

so what we doing like an overall kgs gained on the 4 lifts squat, bench, deadlift, overhead press including bodyweight gained??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Wait arent we doing total lifts increase aswell? Im trying to not put on weight so wouldnt be much chance of me winning unless I blow up and start eating maccie ds for brekie :lol:


I guess this will be like the other one (Getting HUGE - a tale of 11 men) as were all gonna have different goals, im trying to bulk, it would be gd for it to be done on weight, body transformation (looks) and lifts combined


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

unless we had lifts separately to looks as lifts kinda speak for themselves lol where as looks need to be judged...


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> unless we had lifts separately to looks as lifts kinda speak for themselves lol where as looks need to be judged...


Right i think ive come up with a fair way of working this out!










:lol: :lol: :lol:

what do you mean seperately? you mean just biggest increase in weight wins and a seperate poll for body improvement?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

loving that mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

well lol otherwise we're gonna have someone putting on 20kg to their bench someone else putting on 15kg to their bench but claiming theyve got nicer abs :lol:


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Dont think it would work having lifts and body change in the same comp,plus with lifts, vids would be needed for proff


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Josh said:


> Dont think it would work having lifts and body change in the same comp,plus with lifts, vids would be needed for proff


Dont think were that sad mate lol just abit of freindly competition not like its for money..

i can rep 70 and if i jump on sd i'll be repping 80, no need to provide proof lol the deciding factor is gunna be pictures and photoshopped pics could be seen a mile away :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> hi lads well i have seen allot of people on here doing face off's and i wanted join the band wagon!
> 
> I'm 23 and 6ft i weigh 12.3 stone
> 
> ...


Mate this is UK muscle, there are no skinny people on this forum except you. We're all 250lb alpha males who fvck fitness models and bench 500 pounds


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> well lol otherwise we're gonna have someone putting on 20kg to their bench someone else putting on 15kg to their bench but claiming theyve got nicer abs :lol:


But I could knock 20kg off all my weights and say I can only do xkg on deads, add the 20 back on gain 15kg and win with a 35kg gain, its to easy to cheat.

Personally i'd go visual chalange, who ever makes the biggest phisical change, so that could be the person who bulks the best or cuts the best.

I'm cutting so I don't think my lifts are gona go up much.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Mate this is UK muscle, there are no skinny people on this forum except you. We're all 250lb alpha males who fvck fitness models and bench 500 pounds


Mate, your only benching 500lb, i'm on for 500kg.... :lol:

My fitness model has escaped tho...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

WTF is all the face off stuff, its very intimidating :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> But I could knock 20kg off all my weights and say I can only do xkg on deads, add the 20 back on gain 15kg and win with a 35kg gain, its to easy to cheat.
> 
> Personally i'd go visual chalange, who ever makes the biggest phisical change, so that could be the person who bulks the best or cuts the best.
> 
> I'm cutting so I don't think my lifts are gona go up much.


Ok fair enough mate well Im gna opt out then as I'm not looking to change my physique or put on weight just trying to get as strong as I can at 13st BW.

Good luck with this though lads I will be following to see how ya get on


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> WTF is all the face off stuff, its very intimidating :whistling:


Man up :tongue:



Wardy21 said:


> Ok fair enough mate well Im gna opt out then as I'm not looking to change my physique or put on weight just trying to get as strong as I can at 13st BW.
> 
> Good luck with this though lads I will be following to see how ya get on


Might not go that way, was just a thought, depends what everyone els thinks??


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

20 years old, 11 stone 10, skinny check out my pic <<

what does it involve im not very active on here so i guess you cant put me name down!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm doing a face off but happy to join in on this as well!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

*hi lads well i have seen allot of people on here doing face off's and i wanted join the band wagon!*

*
*

*
*

*
I'm 23 and 6ft i weigh 12.3 stone *

*
*

*
I'm looking for someone of of a similar build to have a face off with(i know your all machines but there must be some one my size lol). we will be judging on weight gained and physically who looks like they have improved the most. it will last from now to march the 3rd and you guys can judge at that date *

*
*

*
cheers lads*

*
*

*
we will do a log were we will update weekly with pictures so progress can be seen.*.

so who ever wants to take part put your name in the list so i can sort out the other thread cheers, you must be able to upload a pic once a week cheers boys

1 liam

2 jamstyle

3 barton

4 nick

5 apple

6 deadlycobra

7 kaos_nw

8 bruze

9

ill give people till eod then ill set up thread, so get a move on lads lol


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

People should participate as it really helps


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Seems interesting. Wouldnt mind putting my name forward. Im 5ft 5. Seems the smallest on here so far! Started my own personal record from start of 23.12.2011 weighed in at 10st 7.

As of today 05.01.12 Weighing in at 11st 2.

Biggest I been was 12stone 3 but got ill and as a result stopped eating and training for a while. So starting back up and seeing if i can get to 12 cut. We will see!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

I.ve added you to the list jamstyle, have i missed anyone


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Im up for it mate! im aiming to recomp too loose the xmas weight and actually gain some strength/size! lol

im 6'2 and about 74kg last time I checked (before xmas) I will reweigh tomorrow morning


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

added pal


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Cheers mate. So what happens? Just document our lifts etc and post back to here?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> *hi lads well i have seen allot of people on here doing face off's and i wanted join the band wagon!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Dear Mister "I'm Too Good To email Or PM My Fans",

This will be the last messege I ever send your Ass!

It's been six hours and still you don't add me to the list, I don't deserve it?

I know you got my last posts;

I wrote the messeges on 'em perfect

So this is my my messege I'm sending you, I hope you read it

I'm in the room right now, I'm doing 9000mg of winny

Hey Liam7200!, I injected a fifth of test, you dare me to lift?

You know the song by Phil Collins, "In the Air of the Night"

About that guy who could a saved that other guy from drowning

But didn't, then Phil saw it all, then at a a show he found him?

That's kinda how this is, you could a rescued me from drowning

Now it's too late, I'm on 9000mg clen now, I'm drowsy

And all I wanted was a lousy pm or a call

I hope you know I ripped all of your pictures off the wall

I love you Liam!, we coulda lifted together, think about it

You ruined it now, I hope you can't sleep and you dream about it

And when you dream I hope you can't sleep and you scream about it

I hope your conscience eats at you and you can't inject without me

See Liam,

Shut up ****! I'm tryin' to talk!

Hey Liam, that's deadlycobra screamin' in the trunk

But I didn't slit his throat, I just peppered his angus up, see I ain't like you

Cause when i make him prepare his angus he'll suffer more, and then he'll scream too

Well, gotta go, I'm almost at the gym now

Oh ****, I forgot, how am I supposed to pm this **** out?

add me to the list please mate aha x


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL reps Bruze you nutter!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

haha i love it lol


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

*hi lads well i have seen allot of people on here doing face off's and i wanted join the band wagon!*

*
*

*
*

*
I'm 23 and 6ft i weigh 12.3 stone *

*
*

*
I'm looking for someone of of a similar build to have a face off with(i know your all machines but there must be some one my size lol). we will be judging on weight gained and physically who looks like they have improved the most. it will last from now to march the 3rd and you guys can judge at that date *

*
*

*
cheers lads*

*
*

*
we will do a log were we will update weekly with pictures so progress can be seen.*.

so who ever wants to take part put your name in the list so i can sort out the other thread cheers, you must be able to upload a pic once a week cheers boys

1 liam

2 jamstyle

3 barton

4 nick

5 apple

6 deadlycobra

7 kaos_nw

8 bruze

9 dellxxboy

ill give people till eod then ill set up thread, so get a move on lads lol


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Dear Mister "I'm Too Good To email Or PM My Fans",
> 
> This will be the last messege I ever send your Ass!
> 
> ...


we should probably let him win this little comp or he is gonna hunt us all down!! :laugh:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

seriously though we should probably let him win....


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol nah if he loses he can do another cover lol


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

can't wait when do we have to post pics?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome Bruze.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

well im going to set up the thread tonight there will be no writing in the thread just pics, this will keep it simple and easyer for people to see progress! so you can upload your first pic tomoro if you want then every 7 days from then


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Is there any room left in this?!?!? Im ideal weight height?? 5"11 round 12st mark maybe bit under have to weigh myself....


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> lol nah if he loses he can do another cover lol


its alright for you! your not the one that ends up in his trunk! :death:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

liam7200 said:


> there will be no writing in the thread just pics,


Wishfull thinking man, it will get posted in 100% even of you try stop people it'l get done, also its good to note what you've been up to eating etc.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

your right barton i think it should go

*Name: *arnold schwarzenegger

*Weight:* 2000000000kg

*Info for week:*

i have change my eating patern blah blah blah


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Is there any room left in this?!?!? Im ideal weight height?? 5"11 round 12st mark maybe bit under have to weigh myself....


added mate


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

what you think


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> added mate


Whats other thread called for progress pics erc mate??


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

if there is room add me. currently just over 13 stone


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Whats other thread called for progress pics erc mate??


sorting it out now mate


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

do we have to be on vitamin S or are naturals okay?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

waynesta said:


> do we have to be on vitamin S or are naturals okay?


you have been added mate, but you are the last. you can take what you want mate it who makes the overall improvement. i have set it up now so it you would read through it i upload a pic and info stated


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

youre fatist!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

can you put me on the list pal ??

i said about it y`day and then ive only been up an hr or so ad just checking on what was going on in here


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

all people involed please can you go to

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html

1 Liam

2 Jamstyle

3 Barton

4 Nick

5 Apple

6 Deadlycobra

7 Kaos_nw

8 Bruze

9 Dellxxboy

10 Waynesta

11 usernameneeded


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DONE MATE


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

RIGHT LADS THAT IT I UPLOADED THE THREAD SO WE ARE NOW CLOSED HAHA, DISCUSSION WILL BE MADE ON THIS THREAD AS THE OTHER THREAD IS ONLY FOR PEOPLE WHO ARE INVOLVED


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> DONE MATE


cheers mate ur a star 

reps


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> RIGHT LADS THAT IT I UPLOADED THE THREAD SO WE ARE NOW CLOSED HAHA, DISCUSSION WILL BE MADE ON THIS THREAD AS THE OTHER THREAD IS ONLY FOR PEOPLE WHO ARE INVOLVED


Nice one mate al get my stats up prob tomorrow afyer iv weighed myself at gym..


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

im going to do mine tomoro to mate


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah prob me too haha

when we starting it from straight away or from mon??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Will get my stats up later on today, well done for sorting all this out liam, reps coming your way :thumb:


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Me too al get mine up later on today, first day back at gym today due to having new baby 4wks ago + wanted xmas outta way so im not in shape at all.. Im on it big time this year tho new diet training etc.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

barton nice to see you followed the template mate looking good


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

sh!t sorry mate. will follow the template next post


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Me too al get mine up later on today, first day back at gym today due to having new baby 4wks ago + wanted xmas outta way so im not in shape at all.. Im on it big time this year tho new diet training etc.


congratulations mate :beer: good to hear youve got the diet and trianing sorted, best of luck trying to get enough sleep with the new one around! :laugh:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Will get my stats up later on today, well done for sorting all this out liam, reps coming your way :thumb:


x2 cheers liam.



liam7200 said:


> barton nice to see you followed the template mate looking good


Thank you sir (tips hat)


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> congratulations mate :beer: good to hear youve got the diet and trianing sorted, best of luck trying to get enough sleep with the new one around! :laugh:


Cheers mate, me n wife got an agreement that she does night feeds and i do other stuff ; )))


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

got my gf taking my picks later on for me lol, so mine will be up buy tonight


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Right lads ive posted my pics/stats you will see im well outta shape but name of game is most improvement in the timefarame so im goin for it.. This should keep me motivated!! I weighed myself today at gym and iv actually lost weight but my gut has def gained some fat over xmas..


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

My stats are up now aswell, reps to everyone doing this good effort :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

As for a shot on the scales i will only be able to get on when im back up at uni in the gym


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

ill get a shot of the scales tonight... looking forward to this thread... im so amped i wanna jump work and go now, back tonight, going to push for 170 deadlift.. going to need more energy ... time for some oats


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> got my gf taking my picks later on for me lol, so mine will be up buy tonight


Just a thought but as were all gonna be talking on this thread this one will show up in the news feed and not the other one, so you may want to edit your first post and put a link to the other thread in that so people can easily get to it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

pics added on other thread


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html

every one involved go to


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

every one is looking good looks like ill be one of the last to upload my pics haha, dellxxboy try and keep all information in one box. and try not to ask qestion that will make people want to reply on that thread lol

god idea to have a shot of the scales tho mate thumbs up

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> every one is looking good looks like ill be one of the last to upload my pics haha, dellxxboy try and keep all information in one box. and try not to ask qestion that will make people want to reply on that thread lol
> 
> god idea to have a shot of the scales tho mate thumbs up
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html


No probs mate will do : ))


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry guys i wont be able to update till tomoro jsut had to go home to manchester as grandad been givin 3 days to live


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> sorry guys i wont be able to update till tomoro jsut had to go home to manchester as grandad been givin 3 days to live


r u real , dont be bothered about even thinking about this place.

go be with ur family they need you more than we do!

sorry to hear about ur grandad , u know were we are if u need anything


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

nah mate im used to it better to be busy and keep my mind off it, jam style how the **** are you only 11stone lol looking good mate.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> nah mate im used to it better to be busy and keep my mind off it, jam style how the **** are you only 11stone lol looking good mate.


cool well as long as its better for you , just didnt want you thinking u had to sort this out 

and im normally about 12.7 but yeah people normally think im heavier than what i am.......must be my skinny legs haha but cheers for the compliment

hope ur ok x


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

liam7200 said:


> nah mate im used to it better to be busy and keep my mind off it, jam style how the **** are you only 11stone lol looking good mate.


I think he's pulling our ****ers...  Looking good Jam, wish I had your BF%

Sorry to hear your bad news liam, wish I could say something helpfull more than sorry, such an easy word to say.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> I think he's pulling our ****ers...  Looking good Jam, wish I had your BF%
> 
> Sorry to hear your bad news liam, wish I could say something helpfull more than sorry, such an easy word to say.


i was f**king gutted what i stepped on the scales and was under 12 let me tell you haha

oh and then last night i thoght id but my measuments into my phone on my food tracker app and id lost an inch of likes of arms and legs and chest had gone from 41.8inch to 37 or whatever the exact measurment i put on thread


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

im going to do mine tomoro lads im still in manchester be home to sheff tomoro if all goes smoothly


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear about all this liam, take your time mate we want whats best for you.

And yeah everyone is carrying some good muscle considering we don't weigh too much.

Right lets all get on the gain train and destroy these next few months!


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

think ill make my 3 month goal to lose this layer of pig fat covering my muscles..


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Also just wondering what everyone's height is? like i said im 5'11.7", was done digitally on some funky scales at the gym a month or so ago


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Also just wondering what everyone's height is? like i said im 5'11.7", was done digitally on some funky scales at the gym a month or so ago


i think im about 5`8 ish but dont know cause the only time got hight done was in school or years ago at docs ill see if i can find out in gym on mon


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> i think im about 5`8 ish but dont know cause the only time got hight done was in school or years ago at docs ill see if i can find out in gym on mon


ok nice one, yeah or just bodge it and stand against a wall and put something flat like a book on your head then step away n mark where the book was then use a tape measure or something to measure it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> ok nice one, yeah or just bodge it and stand against a wall and put something flat like a book on your head then step away n mark where the book was then use a tape measure or something to measure it


yeah well there is a wall height measure thing at the gym i used a bit back but it moves on its own and didnt know if it was level or id pushed it too far down and there was no one else in the gym to check it was ok haha


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it too late to join as I would like to?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry mate, the thread all ready set up now sorry dude


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Spira said:


> Is it too late to join as I would like to?


just start up your own private journal it wont be to do with this but you can always use it as motivation .

i think im gong to start a private journal as well 2m just to log everything


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Wish I'd joined in


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

have a good one boyz


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Willis. said:


> Wish I'd joined in


i left it open as long as i could mate sorry


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Progress thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Willis. said:


> Wish I'd joined in


have a comp with spira??? he wanted to get involved but was too late as well


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

what are your too guys stats


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

6ft 11 stone 11


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Info & pics are up

Cheers guys


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm editing my info into the thread now, so don't count me out.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Few days supply! 800g rice 1kg chicken 10 eggs and about 1/2kg veg

once cooked it weighed over 6kg in total lol! :drool:


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

I got no chance in this! Some of you other guysare in great shape already!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Willis. said:


> I got no chance in this! Some of you other guysare in great shape already!


don't worry mate its not how you look now its how you look in 3 months compared to then! so get working, its anyone's game atm!


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Few days supply! 800g rice 1kg chicken 10 eggs and about 1/2kg veg
> 
> once cooked it weighed over 6kg in total lol! :drool:


So you store that in the fridge all week?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

it who as the biggest improvement so every one got a chance mate .. good luck


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

any one planning on taking any supps or doing a cycle


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

just regular protein for me, nothing special


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Spira said:


> So you store that in the fridge all week?


yeah i will keep it in the fridge and microwave it for meals, have 2 or 3 of them a day so should last no more than 4 days. its what i normally do, same with chilli con carne aswell, just easier to do 2 or 3 big cookups a week then just fill in the rest of the meals with protein shakes, peanut butter sarnies, chicken wraps or peanuts, stuff like that, just saves cooking more than about twice a day


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> any one planning on taking any supps or doing a cycle


supplements are just standard protein and creatine, i have all the stuff to run my first cycle and was planning on running it this year, nothing fancy just test with a dbol kickstart, so i may start taking vitamin S during the competition, if i do i will let you know though as its a bit unfair if other people aren't and it should definitely be taken into consideration when judging. If noone else is i will consider waiting just to keep the playing field level :thumb:


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> any one planning on taking any supps or doing a cycle


Im gunna be on 500mg test p week havnt started yet should get it sorted within nxt couple of weeks hopefully..


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

mate i got my cycle ordered so i would just crack on mate, I'm going to be back at the gym on

Monday and start my cycle on Wednesday

Sust 500mg P/W 1-10

Adex 1mg E3D 1-10

clomid 50mg EOD 1-15

novadex 40mg ED 13-15

i have not been gym in over a year so we will see how i do lol still in ok shape to be fer so i should be ok!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Few days supply! 800g rice 1kg chicken 10 eggs and about 1/2kg veg
> 
> once cooked it weighed over 6kg in total lol! :drool:


[email protected] how come i never think to do anything like this and do it all togerther it looks f**king lovely its like chicken special fried rice mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> mate i got my cycle ordered so i would just crack on mate,
> 
> im going to be on
> 
> ...


in that case.... :laugh:

Week 1 - 4 = 40mg Dbol ed

Week 1 - 10 = 500mg Test E / week

Week 1 - 10 = Arimidex 0.5g e3d

Clomid and nolva PCT


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> any one planning on taking any supps or doing a cycle


nooooo :whistling: :innocent: :whistling: :innocent: :whistling:

i wont post mine haha its prob for the best haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> in that case.... :laugh:
> 
> Week 1 - 4 = 40mg Dbol ed
> 
> ...


 be good to see how a sus course compares next to a test cycle, you not running any hcg or anything


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Progress thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club-2.html


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> mate i got my cycle ordered so i would just crack on mate, I'm going to be back at the gym on
> 
> Monday and start my cycle on Wednesday
> 
> ...


with the adex mate u will prob be ok with .5mg e3d unless u have any problems in the past???

then up to 1mg if u need to


----------



## Hugibear (Dec 31, 2011)

Just found this thread. Subbed now will be following this with interest and should give me some good motivation as i'm a skinny guy myself. Good luck everyone!! :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> [email protected] how come i never think to do anything like this and do it all togerther it looks f**king lovely its like chicken special fried rice mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


haha yeah mate still tastes great even when reheated, i really reccommend this just makes life a lot easier if u get in and cant be ****d to cook you can have a really good meal in a few mins and barely and mess or washing up! and if your gonna cook a meal anyway its not that much more effort to cook a bunch more and storing it, easier than cooking them all separately when u want them i'll tell you that now :lol:

Got a set of tuppawares for like 20 quid i think, the massive one then 4 that fit 1 meal in which are great for taking food on the go and 2 smaller ones that i take peanuts or fruit in, good investment :beer:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> with the adex mate u will prob be ok with .5mg e3d unless u have any problems in the past???
> 
> then up to 1mg if u need to


yes mate but they are 1ml tabs so i could bite it in half and get nothing in theory better to be safer than sorry


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

progression

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> haha yeah mate still tastes great even when reheated, i really reccommend this just makes life a lot easier if u get in and cant be ****d to cook you can have a really good meal in a few mins and barely and mess or washing up! and if your gonna cook a meal anyway its not that much more effort to cook a bunch more and storing it, easier than cooking them all separately when u want them i'll tell you that now :lol:
> 
> Got a set of tuppawares for like 20 quid i think, the massive one then 4 that fit 1 meal in which are great for taking food on the go and 2 smaller ones that i take peanuts or fruit in, good investment :beer:


So is it okay to use grilled chicken and frozen vegetables? I'm always hungry and right now I'm eating two bags of McCoys and two chocolate bars :blush:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> be good to see how a sus course compares next to a test cycle, you not running any hcg or anything


yeah will be interesting comparisons, nah i decided not to, the doses im taking arent huge and its not the most androgenic gear out there, if i take tren or deca then i will run HCG.

For this cycle i think clomid and nolva will suffice


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Spira said:


> So is it okay to use grilled chicken and frozen vegetables? I'm always hungry and right now I'm eating two bags of McCoys and two chocolate bars :blush:


stay away from choc and crisp mate high in sat fats and salt not good on ya fat levels


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah will be interesting comparisons, nah i decided not to, the doses im taking arent huge and its not the most androgenic gear out there, if i take tren or deca then i will run HCG.
> 
> For this cycle i think clomid and nolva will suffice


im using clomid throught out the cycle as it act the same as hcg


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

when you starting your mate i will be injecting my first one on Wednesday


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

progression

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Spira said:


> So is it okay to use grilled chicken and frozen vegetables? I'm always hungry and right now I'm eating two bags of McCoys and two chocolate bars :blush:


If you cooked up a load of frozen veg and grilled a load of chicken you could tuppaware it and pop it in the fridge yeah, the best tuppawares are the seal ones that are air tight as it will keep the food fresher. Like I said i normally eat it all within 4 days but im pretty sure you could stretch it out a little longer aswell!

:nono: naughty naughty! have some peanuts or something, quick digesting carbs at this time of the night! blasphemy! :tongue:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> haha yeah mate still tastes great even when reheated, i really reccommend this just makes life a lot easier if u get in and cant be ****d to cook you can have a really good meal in a few mins and barely and mess or washing up! and if your gonna cook a meal anyway its not that much more effort to cook a bunch more and storing it, easier than cooking them all separately when u want them i'll tell you that now :lol:
> 
> Got a set of tuppawares for like 20 quid i think, the massive one then 4 that fit 1 meal in which are great for taking food on the go and 2 smaller ones that i take peanuts or fruit in, good investment :beer:


yeah i normally do bulk cooking tbh and from 2m my diet is just going to be chicken and a small hand full of pepper,celery,onion and carrot a few ties a day and then a few protein shakes with oats

the only thing id be carfull with urs is how the chicken is 2wards the end of the batch and just be carfull reheating rice its supposed to be the worse thing for food poisoning!!!

but yeah i got a load of 1l tubs from asda for 55p each and a coolbag i got in summer so will be using this for work


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> when you starting your mate i will be injecting my first one on Wednesday


will start mine on tues or wed next week, will be pinning in the quad. Bit nervous its my first time :blush:

im sure it will be fine though aha


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I have over 8 kilos of almonds sitting in my garage 

3 tubs of 5kg unflavoured whey to make my choc chip cookies.. Eating 2 sainburys prebiotic yoghurts everyday.. 0.1% fat muahah

Aint going to give my cycle away.. Let's just say i'll be putting on 20lbs and maintain it easy at 12% BF 

148lbs and eating 250g of protein a day? Winning


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

im going to the market tomoro to pic up some chicken and mince meet yum yum


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> yes mate but they are 1ml tabs so i could bite it in half and get nothing in theory better to be safer than sorry


just get a pill cutter or use a sharp knife, .5 mg should be all u need if u look around its what most do .

its upto u tho only a surgestion but using too much can have sides as well


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Bruze said:


> I have over 8 kilos of almonds sitting in my garage
> 
> 3 tubs of 5kg unflavoured whey to make my choc chip cookies.. Eating 2 sainburys prebiotic yoghurts everyday.. 0.1% fat muahah
> 
> ...


you put any pics up yet bruze ?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Spira said:


> So is it okay to use grilled chicken and frozen vegetables? I'm always hungry and right now I'm eating two bags of McCoys and two chocolate bars :blush:


yeah cook a load of meals so ur ready

any protien u can eat till ur sick and it wont do u any harm at all

or for a quick fix have a shake with protein ,oats , evoo


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> yeah i normally do bulk cooking tbh and from 2m my diet is just going to be chicken and a small hand full of pepper,celery,onion and carrot a few ties a day and then a few protein shakes with oats
> 
> the only thing id be carfull with urs is how the chicken is 2wards the end of the batch and just be carfull reheating rice its supposed to be the worse thing for food poisoning!!!
> 
> but yeah i got a load of 1l tubs from asda for 55p each and a coolbag i got in summer so will be using this for work


yeah i read that aswell, like if you leave it too long its starts producing spores again or whatever! scary ****! I read that as long as its sealed quickly and put to cool it will be ok as long as you only reheat it once.

Thats what my mum said aswell and you dont question mum when it comes to cooking! lol


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> just get a pill cutter or use a sharp knife, .5 mg should be all u need if u look around its what most do .
> 
> its upto u tho only a surgestion but using too much can have sides as well


no you dont get it mate, 1mg of adex is in the tablet but that dunt mean it in equal amount over the area of the tablet 1mg could be in the right and the left might not have any so by taking half a tablet you might not get anything or you might get the hole thing


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

progression

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> yes mate but they are 1ml tabs so i could bite it in half and get nothing in theory better to be safer than sorry


ive got 1mg tabs aswell, got a pill cutter so gonna chop em in half and have a half every 3 days


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> will start mine on tues or wed next week, will be pinning in the quad. Bit nervous its my first time :blush:
> 
> im sure it will be fine though aha


nothing to worry about mate it u have read up u will be fine

just take it nice and slow relax and try to remember to breath haha

remember to wipe the top of vials ,injection site. and to asperate when ur in b4 u inject . and all should be ok u will get some pain the 1st few shots but sure u will be fine


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> ive got 1mg tabs aswell, got a pill cutter so gonna chop em in half and have a half every 3 days


if you cut it in half mate you dont now how much your going to get!!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> you put any pics up yet bruze ?


Give it time young padawon. I am going to try and use the self timer on my dads tomorrow after a chest sesh


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol next update is on thursday so get a move on bruze lol


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

progression

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> if you cut it in half mate you dont now how much your going to get!!


its all fully mixed together mate

they will do prob kg and kg of stuff each time they do a batch of tabs so they might use 50kg powder so you could end up with nope in ur whold pack by that thinking

they dont just put 1mg in each thing and do 1 by 1


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Give it time young padawon. I am going to try and use the self timer on my dads tomorrow after a chest sesh


Take the picture without a pump :nono:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

haha i know mate but i have a mate who work for a pharmaceutical company and he always told me not to i think he now best considering that his job but hay ho lol


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Bruze said:


> Give it time young padawon. I am going to try and use the self timer on my dads tomorrow after a chest sesh


i always do my pics cold mate that way u should look the same each time rather than chest loking great 2m then sh1t the next pic then arms look great and so on

just ask ur dad to take ur pics for u that way u can tell him eacactly what u want to be in the shot


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> haha i know mate but i have a mate who work for a pharmaceutical company and he always told me not to i think he now best considering that his job but hay ho lol


how does he know which pills have got the active ingredent in and which has got filler in them ???


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

By the time i'm home i wont have a pump in me haha and awkward as fook tensing up for my dad to take photos of me half naked.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> if you cut it in half mate you dont now how much your going to get!!


yeah i see what your saying mate, you any idea how much of the pill is actually the arimidex and how much is corn flour or whatever? im sure they will have a pretty thorough mixing process but at the same time you could be right!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Spira said:


> Take the picture without a pump :nono:


nah mate let his starting pic be with a pump, that way my comparison will look better as im stone cold when i took my starters and im gonna be mega pumped in my after photos lol :thumb:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Bruze said:


> By the time i'm home i wont have a pump in me haha and awkward as fook tensing up for my dad to take photos of me half naked.


so theres no point waiting then 

and yeah id ask , i normally get my mate to take them haha

i did my own with a timer the other day and its a pain trying to get the best pics


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Bruze said:


> By the time i'm home i wont have a pump in me haha and awkward as fook tensing up for my dad to take photos of me half naked.


oh mate didnt you read the original post, last one to put their pics up has to be full nude....


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

im not taking the risk mate im gonna goble the hole thing every 3 days lol


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> nah mate let his starting pic be with a pump, that way my comparison will look better as im stone cold when i took my starters and im gonna be mega pumped in my after photos lol :thumb:


haha yeah the kids losing out on the secrets for the last pics but we wont say anything haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

i got my gf to take mine im down to 11.11lbs now **** me im loosing weight fast cant weight to hit gym on monday been along time


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> how does he know which pills have got the active ingredent in and which has got filler in them ???


just read... "Each film-coated tablet contains 1 mg anastrozole.

Excipients

Each film-coated tablet contains 93 mg of lactose monohydrate (see section 4.4). For a full list of excipients, see section 6.1."

so he does have a point, im still gonna half em though ive got ninja precision and i reckon if i close my eyes i will be able to sense where the arimidex is, then BAM! just like that


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> haha yeah the kids losing out on the secrets for the last pics but we wont say anything haha


yeah my last pic will be of me in full pump lol


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha I'm actually the skinniest out you all what is this. Anyway brb beating you all by getting 10 hours of sleep.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> im not taking the risk mate im gonna goble the hole thing every 3 days lol


yeah down to u at the end of the day

id also tell him hes talking bs and if he says he isnt do me a favour and find out who he works for so i know not to use any of there sh1t


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> i got my gf to take mine im down to 11.11lbs now **** me im loosing weight fast cant weight to hit gym on monday been along time


cant WEIGHT to hit the gym.... WEIGHT!!... get it.... ahahahahaa..... probably just a typo :crying:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Bruze said:


> Haha I'm actually the skinniest out you all what is this. Anyway brb beating you all by getting 10 hours of sleep.


so u will have the most to gain then. you will look way diff with a stone or 2 on u

and if its down to sleep ive lost straight away i cant get 10 hrs if i come straight home from the gym and go straight to sleep haha

night


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> cant WEIGHT to hit the gym.... WEIGHT!!... get it.... ahahahahaa..... probably just a typo :crying:


taxi for a mr coobra :whistling:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol it was a typo mate i have **** spelling lol,


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

progression

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> just read... "Each film-coated tablet contains 1 mg anastrozole.
> 
> Excipients
> 
> ...


yeah thats what i mean each tab HAS 1MG of active the rest is filler , so there is 93 times more filler than active

if u get it roughly right ur going to get the same amount in the end

but i read his post as being how do u know which half of the tab had the active in (so he could half it and take all the active on mon and then get nothing when he takes the other half on wed)


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you sort the thread so I'm not on the second page. I feel lonely :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

sorrry mate no can do, but from thurday we will all be uploading again so you will be first haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Spira said:


> Can you sort the thread so I'm not on the second page. I feel lonely :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


ur not on ur one.........u have liams post to keep u company haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

progression

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.html


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Spira said:


> Can you sort the thread so I'm not on the second page. I feel lonely :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


if you had done ur pic as an attachment like us so it only showed thumbnail it may have fitted, to be fair willis did screw you over a bit lol


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> sorrry mate no can do, but from thurday we will all be uploading again so you will be first haha


are we uploading again next thur then or should we just do pics again for next mon?? cause i dont think people have been the gym and will be easier to remember to update say sunday night when people are more likely to be off of a weekend rather than rushed after work and gym on a week night ???

just an idea??


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> if you had done ur pic as an attachment like us so it only showed thumbnail it may have fitted, to be fair willis did screw you over a bit lol


he did abit might ask him to edit it and attach them


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> so u will have the most to gain then. you will look way diff with a stone or 2 on u
> 
> and if its down to sleep ive lost straight away i cant get 10 hrs if i come straight home from the gym and go straight to sleep haha
> 
> night


ahh dont worry about it arny only had 6 hours a night and jay cutler only had 4 hours a night in his Olympia prep!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> are we uploading again next thur then or should we just do pics again for next mon?? cause i dont think people have been the gym and will be easier to remember to update say sunday night when people are more likely to be off of a weekend rather than rushed after work and gym on a week night ???
> 
> just an idea??


yeah not a bad idea, also were not gonna change much at all every week so it may blur all our progress and make it look like we havent grown, maybe pics every 2 weeks and just general updates every week, that will still be like 6 lots of pics over 3ish month


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah not a bad idea, also were not gonna change much at all every week so it may blur all our progress and make it look like we havent grown, maybe pics every 2 weeks and just general updates every week, that will still be like 6 lots of pics over 3ish month


i dont mind the every week thing cause then we dont have to try and remeber if we posted last week or is it next week we do it and it falling to bits

just thur seems a funny day to remember

and we have had to add pics 2d and 1 thats ding his 2m poss so 3 of us are going to be posting twice in 3-4 days


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> ahh dont worry about it arny only had 6 hours a night and jay cutler only had 4 hours a night in his Olympia prep!


im not worrying most night when working ill get 5 hrs

and my "supps" will help the old progress haha


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> im not worrying most night when working ill get 5 hrs
> 
> and my "supps" will help the old progress haha


haha yeah im yet to experience the wonders of these stronger supps! cant wait, only a week to go


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

im startig my "big push" 2m so if im not a stone heavier next weigh in im gonna be ****ed :lol:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

you can do it bud just make sure you drink 6L water a day and don't sh*t or p!ss from now untill weigh in :lol:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

haha nah ill be happy with a touch over 7lb a stone is prob pushing it but will try

u will be suprised how quick u put weight(water) on even on low level dbol.

saying that tho havent really used adex so might be loads diff


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not doing a cycle and I'm not using supplements. So if I beat you guys:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Spira said:


> I'm not doing a cycle and I'm not using supplements. So if I beat you guys:


we will still be better tho cause we wont be natty scum  haha


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

can't wait to see results guys... how much dbol you taking a day?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

if you get shin/back pumps a can of redbull does the trick, it's the taurine inside...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

well im only running dbol for a few days till i get my oxy`s cause diet is going to be super strict so shouldnt really bloat with using adex as well and the oxy`s have a longer half life


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

usernameneeded said:


> well im only running dbol for a few days till i get my oxy`s cause diet is going to be super strict so shouldnt really bloat with using adex as well and the oxy`s have a longer half life


I'm doing a month of dbol to kick start my new training plan... I don't expect to bloat on it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm doing a month of dbol to kick start my new training plan... I don't expect to bloat on it


yeah i know most is down to diet i think , so going to keep diet as clean as poss and hopefully i wont bload from either the dbol or oxys either

when u starting ur new cycle and what u running?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

shin/back pumps ain't about bloat lol...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

BBK said:


> shin/back pumps ain't about bloat lol...


i know there not u asked how much dbol were people taking

i said i was only taking dbol till i got oxys.........and was adding about my diet being clean so getting no bloat / puffyness. so people didnt start saying about taking oxy rather than dbol

it was you that added in about back and shin pumps !


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

haha not at all

you asked a question i answered it.

then u related something which didnt have anything to do with what i said so i reitterated what i had said and the point i was making


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

chill out babyboyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy chill wintsaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

BBK said:


> chill out babyboyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy chill wintsaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


anyway cant stop around here getting angry all day got to go punch wome old people in the back of the head now for walking to slow.....i hope ur happy cause its all ur fault :whistling:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I am mate... still on one from this mornings gym session, gotta do something while waiting for my post w/o meal to cook :whistling:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

BBK said:


> I am mate... still on one from this mornings gym session, gotta do something while waiting for my post w/o meal to cook :whistling:


get a shake down u haha


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Spira said:


> I'm not doing a cycle and I'm not using supplements. So if I beat you guys:


Let us know when your done playing with your lego and want to come join the big boys club :laugh:


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

real men dont play with pills and pins, real men use rhino horn


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

waynesta said:


> real men dont play with pills and pins, real men use rhino horn


yeah yeah thats what the ones who are too scared to do the pills and pins say


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

progression

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161649-only-way-up-skinny-club.htm


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

How often are we posting progression pics?


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Will keep an eye on this im a skinny guy too, had a 4 week break from gym over the winter so looking to get back to it next week. Would have signed up if I'd have seen this earlier


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

willis we will be posting every week so we can see gradual improvements, we havnt sorted out a day yet im thinking monday, sunday or friday what do you people think friday sounds good ?????


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i used to be exactly your stats when i was in school about 15-16 then bulked to 18 stone and now after stopping training am 16 stone


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> i used to be exactly your stats when i was in school about 15-16 then bulked to 18 stone and now after stopping training am 16 stone


what can i say to this other than, why bother coming into a thread if you have nout good to say? were you a l)ick at 15 - 16 too?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Let us know when your done playing with your lego and want to come join the big boys club :laugh:


humm... thinking the only way to stay in this is if I line another cycle up....


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> humm... thinking the only way to stay in this is if I line another cycle up....


mate luck hench as it is loose some bf and beast thos abs and u will look amazing


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

cheers man, trying to keto the bodyfat away but it feels like slow progress natty


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

try wacking some tren in the mix lol


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

interesting thought.... still gear tho


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

spose so mate but results are result what ever way you look at it, after all it only for 10weeks haha


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Fridays good for me


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> willis we will be posting every week so we can see gradual improvements, we havnt sorted out a day yet im thinking monday, sunday or friday what do you people think friday sounds good ?????


id say do updates on a sun ready for the new week


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> cheers man, trying to keto the bodyfat away but it feels like slow progress natty


its all down to diet mate the last bit will be stuborn, are u using anything to help with fatloss at all???


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> i used to be exactly your stats when i was in school about 15-16 then bulked to 18 stone and now after stopping training am 16 stone


lol good for you, cheers for the input! :laugh:

same stats as whos exactly? also out of interest how long did it take you to bulk from just shy of 12 to 18 stone? was it a fairly lean bulk? was it "assisted" :thumbup1:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

so what we saying lads 2 lads saying fri one saying sunday any one else? how about we say you have from friday to sunday to upload pics give people with busy days time to do it


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree with usernameneeded and say sunday


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I agree with usernameneeded and say sunday


i think we should give people a few days to upload so if we say that it from fri to sunday? just in case poeple are busy


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> i think we should give people a few days to upload so if we say that it from fri to sunday? just in case poeple are busy


Yup thats fine by me! :thumb:


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

sounds like a sensible route


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Friday to sunday's good for me.



usernameneeded said:


> its all down to diet mate the last bit will be stuborn, are u using anything to help with fatloss at all???


I'm on keto atm, 1600(ish) kcal/day, made my own eca but made me too skatty to train well. Might have to up the cardio a bit, hardly done any since nye.


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah Sundays cool missus comes round then so I can get her to take pictures.

If she's not too busy rolling her eyes lol.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> Friday to sunday's good for me.
> 
> I'm on keto atm, 1600(ish) kcal/day, made my own eca but made me too skatty to train well. Might have to up the cardio a bit, hardly done any since nye.


what was u using chest eez,caffine and asprin??

and yeah if ur under maintainence just hammer the cardio


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

and yeah as long as there done by sun i dont really see the prob doing a day or so early


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

got 2 exams tomorrow shhhhhheeeeeeeiting myself! :sad:

hopefully the hard work will pay off!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> got 2 exams tomorrow shhhhhheeeeeeeiting myself! :sad:
> 
> hopefully the hard work will pay off!


good luck buddy, im sure u will be fine and if unsure ..............get the f**k off here !!!!!! haha


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> good luck buddy, im sure u will be fine and if unsure ..............get the f**k off here !!!!!! haha


yeah just popped on here for a bit to relax, just finished one lot of work and onto the next now! just needed to disengage the brain, its in overdrive atm :wacko:

cheers for the support, probs wont be back on till tomoz evening when its over


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone got an exercise plan I can use? I really can't be asked to make my own..


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> what was u using chest eez,caffine and asprin??
> 
> and yeah if ur under maintainence just hammer the cardio


Yeh man, made me scatty as hell and messed with my sleep.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Spira said:


> Anyone got an exercise plan I can use? I really can't be asked to make my own..


You can borrow mine mate, but i want it back lol

Monday (chest & a blast on tris)-Bench press 4 sets 6-8 reps (spot for 2 reps on sets 3 and 4)

-Super set incline dumbbell press 6 reps (moderate to heavy weight) with

incline dumbbell flies 8 reps (moderate to light weight) 4 sets

-Cable flies 4 sets 16 reps ( slow reps and good squeeze)

-Parallel bar dips 4 sets 8-10 reps

-Triceps kickbacks dumbbells, moderate to light .

Tuesday (back and bis blast)

-4 sets 8 reps pull ups under hand wide grip

-4 sets 8 reps lat pull down (nice and heavy)

-4 sets 6 reps deadlifts

-4 sets 10-12 reps seated rows close grip (moderate weight good squeeze)

-4 sets 10 reps reverse bicep curl with the easybar light weight good reps

Wednesday (legs)

-4 sets 10 reps barbell squat

-4 sets 10 reps single leg press no rest in between legs

-4 sets 10 reps quad extensions

-4 sets 10 reps hamstring curls

-4 sets 20 reps calve raises

Thursday (shoulders & abs)

-4 sets 20 reps really light weight, military press (barbell)

-4 sets 6 reps dumbbell press ( heavy)

-4 sets 10 front raises, 10 rear raises, 10 side raises,

-4 sets 8-12 reps barbell shrug, (heavier with each set)

-4 sets 20 reps reg raises whilst holding pull up bar wide grip

-2 sets 30 reps ab board (really slow reps)

Friday (Biceps and Triceps)

4/3 ratio or tri to bi's


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> You can borrow mine mate, but i want it back lol
> 
> Monday (chest & a blast on tris)-Bench press 4 sets 6-8 reps (spot for 2 reps on sets 3 and 4)
> 
> ...


LOL I guess I will just make my own. Thanks though.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Just got my cell tech boys.










Come at me creatines


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> Yeh man, made me scatty as hell and messed with my sleep.


maybe try halfing the amount of chest eez as thats the thing with ethedrine in , oh and dont have caffine within 5 hrs of bed

ive not used it but know if i have caffine it can affect sleep to say the least haha


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Spira said:


> LOL I guess I will just make my own. Thanks though.


How rude..... :lol:



usernameneeded said:


> maybe try halfing the amount of chest eez as thats the thing with ethedrine in , oh and dont have caffine within 5 hrs of bed
> 
> ive not used it but know if i have caffine it can affect sleep to say the least haha


Was only taking one a day, 3 pro plus and sometimes had the asprin, but not always. Always took em in the morning.

The main reason I didn't like them is I found I started fast at the gym but ran out of energy quickly, as far as the appitite supressing, it seemed to stop working to a point where I could eat normally on them. Not for me really.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah i dont supose there much point if ur training less and eating the same amount haha

i havent seen the chest eez could u maybe cut them in half and do 2 half lots ,so hopefully u wouldnt go mad in gym and poss get enough of a suppresion of appitite?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

so hows everyones training going so far this week ??


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> so hows everyones training going so far this week ??


Not too bad done chest today, weighed myself at gym ive put a bit weight on but ill not post stats til sunday.. Diets goin pretty well im findin it hard to eat at right times due to having new baby got no chance of cookin summit up if the wifes out but im doin ok..


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> so hows everyones training going so far this week ??


Good man, gona be at the gym 6 days a week now @ 5.15am before our lass goes to work, so much better training in an empty gym then its back home to look after our six month old, my lass is a bank manager so it makes more sense for me to stay at home with the little un.

Chest monday, back/lats today, shoulders tomoz.


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> so hows everyones training going so far this week ??


Crap. Going later but I've done my shoulder in at work and its killing so might to just do a big leg session


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

been pumping real hard these last 4 weeks with several personal bests being made, however i felt a bit worn today so as a result i have moved one of my 2 days rest forward and skipped today. a bit annoyed i feel so tired but looking forward to the roast lamb i felt i deserved to help me recover. early night should help too


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Spira said:


> Anyone got an exercise plan I can use? I really can't be asked to make my own..


thats the spirit.... :lol:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

going good mate well only been once haha will be going tonight at 10 yay lol im atuali looseing weight lol im at 11.8 now lol i change my protein to a 90% one tho so no carbs for me


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Spira said:


> LOL I guess I will just make my own. Thanks though.


hah whats wrong with that one? sounds pretty damn gd to me, basically what im doing aswell


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> going good mate well only been once haha will be going tonight at 10 yay lol im atuali looseing weight lol im at 11.8 now lol i change my protein to a 90% one tho so no carbs for me


what carbs are you munching and when?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

waynesta said:


> what carbs are you munching and when?


Eating carbs in the morning and after training and thats it mate i wanna get my bf down and it working  6 pack showing now


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah i want the same but i find my energy levels and especially training tiring when i lower my carb intake to levels when my puppy fat reserves start to get used. maybe if i changed to a month of medium weight for high reps would be ok, might try that, but heavy weights is almost hopeless


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

i never change my routine lol just my food, yeah my energy levels have plumated but i just keep eating **** loads of protein and a pple if i get ratty


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

since i started this i have gone from 12.3 to 11.8 lol


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trained chest and shoulders today. Had no energy at all despite eating a lot so performance wasnt too mad. Got very pumped tho. Got no scales at mine so will be weighing in @ families on fri or sat. Back n traps tomorrow. Need to get some money n invest in some superpump250/noxplode!! Lol


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

so what are ur macros like??


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

JamStyle said:


> Trained chest and shoulders today. Had no energy at all despite eating a lot so performance wasnt too mad. Got very pumped tho. Got no scales at mine so will be weighing in @ families on fri or sat. Back n traps tomorrow. Need to get some money n invest in some superpump250/noxplode!! Lol


i use nop 47 gives amazing pump mate


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

liam7200 said:


> i use nop 47 gives amazing pump mate


never heard of that one mate. Ill have to check it out. Was interestd in jack3d. U tried that?


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> so what are ur macros like??


Me? Atm moneys tight but aims are.. Protein: 312g carbs: 624g fat 73g calories: 4446

stats: 20yo 5ft 5/6 11st 3 natty


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

liam7200 said:


> i never change my routine lol just my food, yeah my energy levels have plumated but i just keep eating **** loads of protein and a pple if i get ratty


Go zero carb mate, once in ketosis energy comes right back and is more stable that glycogen fueld energy, what i've found anyway.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

JamStyle said:


> Me? Atm moneys tight but aims are.. Protein: 312g carbs: 624g fat 73g calories: 4446
> 
> stats: 20yo 5ft 5/6 11st 3 natty


sorry no it was aimed at liam but for some reason it didnt quote him.......good stats to aim for there tho bud


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry mate i dont add up my cals i just go off what my body doing i find it easer than looking at numbers lol if i was to count my calaries it would become more of a chore i would prob get ****ed of with it and stop lol


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> sorry mate i dont add up my cals i just go off what my body doing i find it easer than looking at numbers lol if i was to count my calaries it would become more of a chore i would prob get ****ed of with it and stop lol


haha fair enough


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Going to have to back out of this, sorry. Good luck though.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Competition too hot for ya? :turned:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Spira said:


> Going to have to back out of this, sorry. Good luck though.


you join late then leave early tut tut, no worries mate


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

every one wish me look i have got to train legs today i have never ill say it again never train legs lol but i really going all out to win this comp haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Competition too hot for ya? :turned:


lol i was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Go zero carb mate, once in ketosis energy comes right back and is more stable that glycogen fueld energy, what i've found anyway.


hmm i might try this but do like a little carb in the morning otherwise i got no get up and go


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

liam7200 said:


> every one wish me look i have got to train legs today i have never ill say it again never train legs lol but i really going all out to win this comp haha


Get squatting man, pure punishment.

Also, I know its not a leg specific excersise but clean and press is pure punishment, gets me swetting head to toe.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Get squatting man, pure punishment.
> 
> Also, I know its not a leg specific excersise but clean and press is pure punishment, gets me swetting head to toe.


I done legs today first time in bout 5 weeks, looks like ill be walkin like robocop for next few days ; )


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> I done legs today first time in bout 5 weeks, looks like ill be walkin like robocop for next few days ; )


i have never done them mate cause i do bmxing i never had the time to rest but now i have gave bmxing a wider berth so i can hit this hard while this comp is on haha


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> i have never done them mate cause i do bmxing i never had the time to rest but now i have gave bmxing a wider berth so i can hit this hard while this comp is on haha


They hurt like a bitch for days after! Same here mate im trainin quite hard at min ; ). Weights goin up steadily should have a nice increase on scales when i post next stats at wknd..


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> They hurt like a bitch for days after! Same here mate im trainin quite hard at min ; ). Weights goin up steadily should have a nice increase on scales when i post next stats at wknd..


i have gone slimmer mate but i look a little bigger haha i think im just looseing water at min i started this at 12.3 then when i took pics i was 11.11 then 11.8 now im 11. 3 lol lost a stone in less than a week look better tho haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Spira said:


> Going to have to back out of this, sorry. Good luck though.


how come ???


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> Competition too hot for ya? :turned:


if its getting too hot for him less than a week in he would of been bursting into flames every 7 mins by the last week !


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Back in the gym on sunday cant wait guys! gotta catch you lot up, sounds like some of you have already made some pretty good changes! finally got through my tub of chicken and rice lol.

Shame about spyra, im sure he had his reasons


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Back in the gym on sunday cant wait guys! gotta catch you lot up, sounds like some of you have already made some pretty good changes! finally got through my tub of chicken and rice lol.
> 
> Shame about spyra, im sure he had his reasons


how longs it been since u been the gym?

what was the chicken and rice like??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

mate last proper gym session was a brutal legs session on 18th november before i went home for christmas, did some pull ups / push ups at home but nothing much, kept diet ok though but i have noticed appetite dropped a bit but i cant weigh myself so i dont know if i have dropped weight. I dont look much smaller but im sure ive lost strength, this is the longest i have had out of the gym for like 2 years.

Chicken and rice was actually quite good and kept well, got a bit boring after having it like 3 times most days though


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ur going to be in for some pain for the next couple of weeks haha its a good break that so im sure the doms will drive u on tho cant beat that sore feeling 

and yeah thats the only problem having to have like 9-12 meals exactly the same 1 after the other


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> ur going to be in for some pain for the next couple of weeks haha its a good break that so im sure the doms will drive u on tho cant beat that sore feeling
> 
> and yeah thats the only problem having to have like 9-12 meals exactly the same 1 after the other


yeah what im gonna do is first 2 session back just dont go crazy just medium weights and intensity, session 1 back and legs, session 2 everything else. Just do medium work and break em back in gently, have one rest day and then back into the usual. I normally do back n bis, chest n tris, shoulders (abs) and legs. ive found my extremeties i.e forearms and calves to be lagging, even upper arms are a bit naff aswell, do you think i will be able to train them again at the end of the week again if im on my cycle, or shall i just stick to what im doing?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah what im gonna do is first 2 session back just dont go crazy just medium weights and intensity, session 1 back and legs, session 2 everything else. Just do medium work and break em back in gently, have one rest day and then back into the usual. I normally do back n bis, chest n tris, shoulders (abs) and legs. ive found my extremeties i.e forearms and calves to be lagging, even upper arms are a bit naff aswell, do you think i will be able to train them again at the end of the week again if im on my cycle, or shall i just stick to what im doing?


play it by ear mate and just see how u feel , if ur eating enough u shouldnt really be able to overtrain so u should be ok .

what id prob do is if your training anything twice do it lighter with more reps the 2nd time so ur just geting the blood pumped into the muscle

but just have a play about with it and see


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

6.30pm last night, shoulders got smashed.

5.10am... i'm off to beast my legs.

Gona need another sleep after this.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> 6.30pm last night, shoulders got smashed.
> 
> 5.10am... i'm off to beast my legs.
> 
> Gona need another sleep after this.


mate im walking like i have been bummed today lol


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

have you? :blink:

My sesh was a bit all over the place on weds, went with my mates and gym was packed ended up doing shoulders, abs and legs then did legs this morning too, kinda messed me up, we couldnt get a bar to do squats so did some silly leg presses, had the full 175kg plus a few add on weights then I tryd to do squats and deads this morning, got 105kg on each but its absolutly fooked my energy levels.


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Been keeping a log in a book. Not got access to computer during tge week n by phone takes a while!! So will bore u all wiyh log details late tmra night/ saturday. Hope everyones keepin well.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Hope everyones going well. Ive been really busy with work and my dad has promised to bring a SD card reader on friday. Will finally get pictures up sorry guys.

I only want to update like 4 photos [time stamped] As every week you won't see results that well.

My cycle will arrive next week so need to get starting pics up asap.

Will leave you all with a story:

On a cold Friday afternoon, I had come home from school. I had been thinking of the gym all day. I was hungry, didn't have any lunch. In fact, I didn't eat because I spent the money. For the past month I was saving up for something. Something special which I bought at GNC. I was surprised they didn't ask for ID; I was pretty sure the cashier noticed how nervous I was. Anyways, my mom asked my how my day was when I got home, but I ignored her. I have more important things to do. I run to the bathroom and unpack my bag. In my school bag is a white plastic bag from GNC. I open the bag, first removing the receipt and flushing it down the toilet to get rid of the evidence. My heart was racing now. I unpack the creatine monster from the bag.

I wonder what people will be asking me when they see that I will be 50lbs heavier. Should I say I was just eating a lot? I remove the label from the tub and tear it into a thousand small pieces. I flush that down the toilet, too. It is time now. I run up to my room when my mom ask me what I am holding. I panic, sweat drips down my forehead and my teeth chatter. "Mom, it's just for a school project". "What project?" "I don't know mom I just started it!". A tear runs down my cheek. I run upstairs and open the creatine, scooping upservings into a clear water bottle. What have I gotten myself into? I fill it with water and drink it. There is no turning back now. The creatine monster is inside me now, it will control me. What should I do if I die? I cant let my family know about this.

I open the creatine tub and throw it all out the window; a white cloud of mysterious dust sparkles into the wind so graciously. I feel the substance taking control of me; I am now the monster. I walk downstairs, its time to work out; time to get big. Now I worry, I don't want to get too big; people will think I use steroids. I do use steroids. No I don't. Creatine. All I see is the weights now, I am almost downstairs when I hear "Do you want a cookie I just baked". I know I do not have time for this **** now. "No mom I do not want a cookie" I walk in the basement and drop to my knees before the weights, tears running down my cheeks. I turn to the right and look at myself in the mirror. Oh god, what have I done?


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Hope everyones going well. Ive been really busy with work and my dad has promised to bring a SD card reader on friday. Will finally get pictures up sorry guys.
> 
> I only want to update like 4 photos [time stamped] As every week you won't see results that well.
> 
> ...


Wtf!! Whered u get that from?!? Ill be startin my cycle next week hopefully aswell got 24 amps of test, arimidex, nolva/clomid and some tbol en route! Cant wait! ; ). May keep tbol for another time tho havnt decided yet..


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Bruze has gone mental!

I just got the student loan come through today, or as i like to call it the testosterloan lol

Stocked up on protein and got my cycle ready to go :thumb:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

every one who is starting a cycle wanna put there cycle info down


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Start Date: Tues or Wed (24th or 25th Jan)

Dbol - 40mg ED weeks 1-4 (Blue hearts 10mg)

Test E - 500mg weeks 1-10 (Unigen Life Sciences depo test 250)

Adex - 0.5mg E3D

PCT

Nolva: 40/40/20/20

Clomid: 100/50/50/50 (maybe more if i have enough tabs)


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

1-12 = bayer testoviron 500mg pw

1-6 = tbol (maybe, may keep it for another time)

Adex 0.5 eod

Standard pct of clomid/nolva

Which day are uze postin weight n stuff?? Sunday??


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Wish I was starting a test cycle

Be good to see you guys results


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not jabbing


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

1-10 500mg sus

1-15 50mg clomid

1-15 1mg E3D adex

13-15 40mg novadex


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

seems were all doing 500pw lol should be nice to see results


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> 1-10 500mg sus
> 
> 1-15 50mg clomid
> 
> ...


Why u takin clomid all way through liam?? Yeah cant wait to see results either mate, mine comin on monday so ill prob start str8 away.. ; )


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah should be really good, first cycle for me so my receptors should be absolutely gagging for it lol

Anyone think it would be worth running adex at a slightly higher dosage for the first few weeks when i run dbol or shall i just stick at 0.5 e3d?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Why u takin clomid all way through liam?? Yeah cant wait to see results either mate, mine comin on monday so ill prob start str8 away.. ; )


I saw you tring to get ahead of the game earlier dellboy! pming for free samples of whey lol! not letting you get away with that ive pm'd they guy aswell :laugh:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Why u takin clomid all way through liam?? Yeah cant wait to see results either mate, mine comin on monday so ill prob start str8 away.. ; )


It's to keep ur balls online clomid increases ur L.H production same as if u take hcg, but hcg is synthetic way of doing it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah should be really good, first cycle for me so my receptors should be absolutely gagging for it lol
> 
> Anyone think it would be worth running adex at a slightly higher dosage for the first few weeks when i run dbol or shall i just stick at 0.5 e3d?


I'd say it's ok at .5 e3d


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Right is everyone sitting down haha

My cycle is .........

1g test eth

600 mg deca

150mg dbol (changing to naps when I get them) doing 4 weeks on 4 weeks off

50mg clomid eod

4iu slin 3xday ,3days a week(month on month off)

(then will be doing 1500mg metformin a day on the month I'm not on slin)

I might alter things slightly like upping slin when safe and maybe 100mg naps rather than 150 but we will see


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Megavol 30mg 4 weeks on

Clomid + Nolva PCT

Simple


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Right is everyone sitting down haha
> 
> My cycle is .........
> 
> ...


thats a cycle and a half! how much that set you back then?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

****ed us over hiding that one under your sleeve usernameneeded lol.

Arnt you scared of blowing up to fcuk? Your gunna go from a nice build with cuts to ****ing huge holding water in the photos lol. Will be mad to see the difference though.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Bruze said:


> ****ed us over hiding that one under your sleeve usernameneeded lol.
> 
> Arnt you scared of blowing up to fcuk? Your gunna go from a nice build with cuts to ****ing huge holding water in the photos lol. Will be mad to see the difference though.


hes gonna be a flipping nuclear reactor by about 4 weeks in! better watch out for the stretch marks though because he will probs be putting on some mad size!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> thats a cycle and a half! how much that set you back then?


I don't know prob not as much as you would think tbh I keep meaning to work it out

If I can be ****d i'll do it either if I get a min in work while I'm on nights or maybe next week


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Bruze said:


> ****ed us over hiding that one under your sleeve usernameneeded lol.
> 
> Arnt you scared of blowing up to fcuk? Your gunna go from a nice build with cuts to ****ing huge holding water in the photos lol. Will be mad to see the difference though.


No ....I'm hoping because my diet is going to be really clean I don't get much water retention obv going to get some but fingers crossed I don't look like a beachball in a month haha

But I still feel tiny I want to get to 15-16 stone in ok condition

If I start getting to watery or fat I'll cut down to 2 naps and add 50mg dbol back in

And if start getting fat I'll add some dnp in haha

You know what they say lads....

IF IT DOESNT KILL YOU IT MAKES YOU STRONGER


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Your gona be a beast after that....

I'm getting tempted from all sides to do another cycle, staying off is hard once you get into it.


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

new routine started today. going to do combo workouts in an effort to kick start fat loss for a chiselled physique. looking for some comments.

the system will change my current routine from 1 muscle group a day to 2. i should hit each muscle group twice a week.i am absolutely determined to get rid of my flattened look before i continue building.

day 1 - back & shoulders

- deadlifts. 1 heavy set followed by 3 sets of 15 reps mid weight.

- chinups. 4 sets just body weight which is 90kg

- rows. 1 heavy set followed by 3 sets of 15 reps mid weight.

- reverse machine flies. 4 sets light of 15

- hammer presses. 1 heavy set followed by 3 sets of 15 reps of mid.

- barbell pullups. 1 heavy , 3 of 15

- lateral raises . 4 sets light of 15

- cable front raises. 4 sets light of 15

day 2 legs & chest

- squats. 1 heavy set, 3 light of 15

- leg press. 4 light of 15

- calves. 1 heavy with 3 light of 15

- flat bench. 1 heavy with 3 light of 15

- dumbbell incline. 1 heavy with 3 light of 15

- cable flies. 4 sets of 15

day 3 arms & abs

- barbel curls. 1 heavy with 3 light of 15

- tricep press. 1 heavy with 3 light of 15

- stomach crunch. 4 sets of 20

i the. go back to day 1 and so forth with rest on weekends. comments appreciated


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

waynesta said:


> new routine started today. going to do combo workouts in an effort to kick start fat loss for a chiselled physique. looking for some comments.
> 
> the system will change my current routine from 1 muscle group a day to 2. i should hit each muscle group twice a week.i am absolutely determined to get rid of my flattened look before i continue building.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good mate, u got squats as 1st exercise on back day and leg day.. Did u mean to put deadlifts on back day??


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

crap, i did. let me correct it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> Your gona be a beast after that....
> 
> I'm getting tempted from all sides to do another cycle, staying off is hard once you get into it.


Hopefully haha my biggest let down is being consistent mainly with food , I normally manage 3+ sessions in the gym but food slips due to work,tiredness and part lazyness


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Hopefully haha my biggest let down is being consistent mainly with food , I normally manage 3+ sessions in the gym but food slips due to work,tiredness and part lazyness


This your first cycle aswell mate?? My stuff should be here monday im

Gunna get on it str8 away!!! ; )) been thinking today, uze think it would be good idea to extend the comp bit longer as we all seem to be using test e which is not gunna take full effect til after 3-4 week mark and it only leaves couple of weeks til end of comp?? Have ti see wat liam says its his thread/comp.. I know a coulpe arnt doin any gear so even if we just add an extra month just for people on gear to see who gets best results eh?? Just a thought what uze think?? : ))


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> This your first cycle aswell mate?? My stuff should be here monday im
> 
> Gunna get on it str8 away!!! ; )) been thinking today, uze think it would be good idea to extend the comp bit longer as we all seem to be using test e which is not gunna take full effect til after 3-4 week mark and it only leaves couple of weeks til end of comp?? Have ti see wat liam says its his thread/comp.. I know a coulpe arnt doin any gear so even if we just add an extra month just for people on gear to see who gets best results eh?? Just a thought what uze think?? : ))


Haha no not my 1st cycle pal f**k using all that on a 1st cycle, it's will be the 1st one to count tho (hopefully) and see some big gains

But on the whole comp thing I know the one toby1 was doing (which I think liam wanted to be in but missed out on doing which led to this being done) was running for 12 months and then poss longer but having like a 3 month compair then at 6 months (9 months) and 12 months .

So if u want to do a year long comp u can or shorter if u can't do the full thing

So maybe do the same thing and have it over 12 months and have winners for 3,6,(9),12 months??


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Im happy to carry it on longer if some of yous lot want to it be good to see results over a longer period aswell.. Same with me mate ive dabbled in the past but this is my 1st cycle where i should see some good gains ( hopefully) ; ))


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Im happy to carry it on longer if some of yous lot want to it be good to see results over a longer period aswell.. Same with me mate ive dabbled in the past but this is my 1st cycle where i should see some good gains ( hopefully) ; ))


Yeah be good to have a long comp IMHO keep focus and give a long term goal and good for banter 

And yeah fingers crossed we can all make some real changes


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm down with that, you can make changes in a couple of months (spesh on cycle) but the bigger changes thake 6-12 months.

Would be interesting to see where were all at in a year.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm in to.

I weigh 6st 1 at 6ft2.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am 90kg.

6ft1-6ft2


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I am 90kg.
> 
> 6ft1-6ft2


hey man, good to hear ur up for it but im not sure if were having anymore entries now, sorry mate


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> I'm down with that, you can make changes in a couple of months (spesh on cycle) but the bigger changes thake 6-12 months.
> 
> Would be interesting to see where were all at in a year.


well mate after march we can carry the comp in if people want to ?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> well mate after march we can carry the comp in if people want to ?


Yeah im up for that aswell, i never bother doing progress pics off my own back really either and this gives me an excuse / reason to so will keep me motivated and be good to track my progress


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

good lad


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

i have to say that this has definitely added motivation to my routines


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Got to love a bit of healthy competition


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Got to love a bit of healthy competition


So we all agreed that lads on gear gunna keep postin pics etc?? As mentioned before its a good way of keepin motivation up!! Im gunna post my new stats on other thread shortly ive weighed myself iv put a decent amount on just need to keep it up, got my stuff comin tomoro aswell cant wait ;-)


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

any body gonna be uploading pics tonight it been a week haha


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Do I meet the criteria? Cos I'm up for it if it isn't too late...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/153687-george91-journal-final.html


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Had my first gym session back today, weighed in about 1kg less than before christmas :sad: should come back pretty quick though, got the evidence here:



Cooked up another batch, chilli con carne this time :thumb:

Just over 1kg beef mince, Just under 1kg rice and about 250g peppers and union n all that


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

George91 said:


> Do I meet the criteria? Cos I'm up for it if it isn't too late...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/153687-george91-journal-final.html


to late mate sorry


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

looking good mate i wud cook bulk but i have a gf who hates me eating the same stuff all the time


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> to late mate sorry


Cool


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Posted my pics n stuff on other thread see wat uze think.. I was 73.3 last week 74.4 this week so not to bad really, think i managed to get a little fat away from gut aswell..


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Posted my pics n stuff on other thread see wat uze think.. I was 73.3 last week 74.4 this week so not to bad really, think i managed to get a little fat away from gut aswell..


yeah looking good mate! not sure if its different lighting or getting back to training but ur arms seem thicker aswell, keep it up :beer:

I will get my pics up tonight hopefully, don't expect much change it was my first session back today haha!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I will get my pics up tonight hopefully, don't expect much change it was my first session back today haha!


Excuses already haha

Only joking mate , did it feel good to be back in gym?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh and I'll post my pics in the morn I'm on nights and lose track of time and days .

Ended up going to bed about 11 this morn so only got about 5 hrs sleep if that cause kept waking up .

They rushed out for work and forgot phone charger and my tuna

So will be on protein and oat shakes and I'll have to get a meal in the canteen


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Excuses already haha
> 
> Only joking mate , did it feel good to be back in gym?


ahah im just making you aware of the facts! next week i will be an absolute water balloon when the dbol kicks in!

was ok first session, felt a little weaker and looked a bit smaller, but once i got training and got a pump it seemed pretty normal again


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

looking good pall i will put mine up tomoro as my phone dead haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

willis will your edit your post and click attach image that way it will be the right size


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Pics up sorry about size dunno how to do thumbnails on iPhone!


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Tried to attach them think it's worked


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Willis. said:


> Tried to attach them think it's worked


yeah mate that as worked fine, looking good mate


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

started the 5x5 routine tonight. trashed my own routine. the waynesta will keep up with you druggies one way or another


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

haha love i love it mate i have just uploaded my latest pic, i have only been gym four times since starting comp as had a death in family.

i havnt had time to start my course yet but i think u can see a little progress..

GOOD LUCK GUYS


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

waynesta said:


> started the 5x5 routine tonight. trashed my own routine. the waynesta will keep up with you druggies one way or another


u will have to get a piggyback of a roider to be in with any chance


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> haha love i love it mate i have just uploaded my latest pic, i have only been gym four times since starting comp as had a death in family.
> 
> i havnt had time to start my course yet but i think u can see a little progress..
> 
> GOOD LUCK GUYS


you make time to start a course!! haha

get on it son


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> you make time to start a course!! haha
> 
> get on it son


cant just yet pal as i had a death in family and waiting for the funeral then i will start


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> cant just yet pal as i had a death in family and waiting for the funeral then i will start


I know mate only messing with u ,

But being serious for a min u should b ok starting it now cause u might get some pip for a couple of days but that's about it

For the small amounts u will b doing u will b able to jab once a week and if ur on dbol just take the needed amount with u and have them in a morn before u leave ur room


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Easy lads, sorry for my lateness, had some stuff I needed to do but all sorted now.

Just updated the progress thread, can't see much of a change in the pics but can feel it, abs feel much firmer and i've dropped 2lb.

Glad to see everyones put new pics up....... :no:

To the dirty fookin roiders in this comp, i'm sure I won't gain as much muscle (or should I say bloat) but i'm gona do my best to have a fairly dramatic body composition change.... well at least I can dream. :turned:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

dooooooooooop dooooooooooooooooop


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> looks like i will be doing it natty, ****ed of no end payed for my full course
> 
> i.e sus adex nova and clomid only recived nova and sus so missing the rest of my pct ever feel like you give to much trust ****ed off!!


 Why cant u get it u skint or can yr source not get it?? Just got my stuff today im just gunna do the tbol first and start the test in couple of weeks cos i might be getting s new job and it means moving house/area so also means getting new gym sorted...


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

dooooooooooopp doooooooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Why cant u get it u skint or can yr source not get it?? Just got my stuff today im just gunna do the tbol first and start the test in couple of weeks cos i might be getting s new job and it means moving house/area so also means getting new gym sorted...
> View attachment 72875


u take out my comment please mate cheers


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

everything sorted with my gear now, just took the first 500mg of sus easy peazie lemon sqeezi. i went for qaud and not even a little bit of pain


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Hate you all.... dirty fookin roiders... jealous


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> everything sorted with my gear now, just took the first 500mg of sus easy peazie lemon sqeezi. i went for qaud and not even a little bit of pain


Give it a day or so...  You may feel something then.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

i hope not lol i will let you no


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

sorry boys pics are going up tonight, my brother is coming over so will get some up, annoyingly the light is a lot better in my house at uni so its gonna make it look like ive dropped some BF, was gonna save that trick till the last photo but oh well! :laugh:

Did my first jab today, little pain on the surface of the initial entry but it just slid on in there lol, gear was nice and smooth aswell, no pain. May get some pip tomorrow though! as it was my first ever jab i was ****ting it a fair bit but it was a pleasant suprise, now im just imagining waking up with a gaping abcess in my leg! :lol:

Im sure i will look back further down the line when im getting massive and laugh at how much of a pussy i was! haha

2nd gym session back was good aswell, had a night out to celebrate exams finishing aswell but now im on the good stuff i will probs atay away from going out too much, mainly while om on the Dbol just to make sure me and my liver continue to have a long lasting friendship :thumb:

How is everyone else getting along?


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

heavy and hard.. rhino horn kicking in now


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Did my first jab today, little pain on the surface of the initial entry but it just slid on in there lol, gear was nice and smooth aswell, no pain. May get some pip tomorrow though! as it was my first ever jab i was ****ting it a fair bit but it was a pleasant suprise, now im just imagining waking up with a gaping abcess in my leg! :lol:


hey mate i did my first one today too, went in easy how much did you inject mine was 500mg @ 2ml. you will have to let me no if you get PIP tomoro, let see who gets it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Just got my stuff today im just gunna do the tbol first and start the test in couple of weeks cos i might be getting s new job and it means moving house/area so also means getting new gym sorted...
> View attachment 72875


alright mate id start the test from the beggining cause it will take a few weeks to get going and the tbol will get things moving


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> Hate you all.... dirty fookin roiders... jealous


you have a great shape anyway mate even if u just lose a bit of fat without even gaining anything u will look really good


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to jump on the thread. But I'm also ****ting myself over doing my first jab. I'm gonna be running 500 mg test e and dbol. Just gotta get the courage lol

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> sorry boys pics are going up tonight, my brother is coming over so will get some up, annoyingly the light is a lot better in my house at uni so its gonna make it look like ive dropped some BF, was gonna save that trick till the last photo but oh well! :laugh:
> 
> Did my first jab today, little pain on the surface of the initial entry but it just slid on in there lol, gear was nice and smooth aswell, no pain. May get some pip tomorrow though! as it was my first ever jab i was ****ting it a fair bit but it was a pleasant suprise, now im just imagining waking up with a gaping abcess in my leg! :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

1st Jab update: I can feel the pip coming in all its fury, around the injection site is sore, the kind of pain after a hard leg session but localised. Hurts a bit to tense, pretty sure its because i made a pit of a shabby job it, didnt realize it would take as much force to aspirate and inject so it was moving around a bit in my leg and had to change grip aswell. All part of the learning process i guess


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Sorry to jump on the thread. But I'm also ****ting myself over doing my first jab. I'm gonna be running 500 mg test e and dbol. Just gotta get the courage lol
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


yeah like ive said was my first jab today, at first i was bricking it like i just cant push this into my leg but it really was ok. It felt like a holly leaf pr**k or pin pr**k, that kinda thing but after that it just slides in really smoothly.

Im sure no matter what people say though you will still be nervous when you do it. Just try not to let the needle wabble around because thats what i did and ive got quite bad PIP 6 hours after injecting


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> hey mate i did my first one today too, went in easy how much did you inject mine was 500mg @ 2ml. you will have to let me no if you get PIP tomoro, let see who gets it


yeah same bro 500mg 2ml, didn't warm mine up so it was at room temp which i think may have contributed to my pip


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah like i said above fairly bad pip now but i realize it was my own fault, will be good to see if i warm the gear and keep the needle steady if it will be a lot better next time

I dont drink too much and can be content just to live my life and not go out too much. That having been said though i am at uni and should try and make the most of it, while on the dbol aswell i will try not to drink at all, after that maybe drink once every 2 weeks.

Yeah i like the idea of laying low for a while then seeing the reactions :thumbup1: Its so awesome when your hard work is noticed, makes me so happy lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

With those glass vial you showed in the pic (the ones you snap the top off) you don't have to push air into them like the ones with a rubber bung.

Its just a case of snapping the vial then drawing the correct amount up. Swapping the needle to a blue. Tapping the syringe to get rid of air and squirtting a little like the films lol.

Then injecting then pulling the plunger to see if there was anyblood then continue to inject. Is this all correct ??

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah like ive said was my first jab today, at first i was bricking it like i just cant push this into my leg but it really was ok. It felt like a holly leaf pr**k or pin pr**k, that kinda thing but after that it just slides in really smoothly.
> 
> Im sure no matter what people say though you will still be nervous when you do it. Just try not to let the needle wabble around because thats what i did and ive got quite bad PIP 6 hours after injecting





DeadlyCoobra said:


> 1st Jab update: I can feel the pip coming in all its fury, around the injection site is sore, the kind of pain after a hard leg session but localised. Hurts a bit to tense, pretty sure its because i made a pit of a shabby job it, didnt realize it would take as much force to aspirate and inject so it was moving around a bit in my leg and had to change grip aswell. All part of the learning process i guess





DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah same bro 500mg 2ml, didn't warm mine up so it was at room temp which i think may have contributed to my pip





DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah like i said above fairly bad pip now but i realize it was my own fault, will be good to see if i warm the gear and keep the needle steady if it will be a lot better next time
> 
> I dont drink too much and can be content just to live my life and not go out too much. That having been said though i am at uni and should try and make the most of it, while on the dbol aswell i will try not to drink at all, after that maybe drink once every 2 weeks.
> 
> Yeah i like the idea of laying low for a while then seeing the reactions :thumbup1: Its so awesome when your hard work is noticed, makes me so happy lol


tbh mate it might be none of the above, yeah it will get better so u will think its this but it will be because u are opening up a new site u have just put 2ml of oil into a muscle thats not had that before

it can hurt less and less each time u do a jab but then u move to a new site and do everything the same and it will hurt again cause its a new site

ive been using my delts for a bit but then did my jabs last week and was sore for a day of 2 could have been cause it was new stronger gear or cause injected the oil a little to uick cause the oil was smoother than the other .

if u do it as slow as you can it should hurt less ,same as if the oil is warmer but what i normally do it draw oil then leave the barrells in the bathroom with me were its nice and warm so they warm up plus the muscle is relaxed as well and warm to help the oil disperse.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> With those glass vial you showed in the pic (the ones you snap the top off) you don't have to push air into them like the ones with a rubber bung.
> 
> Its just a case of snapping the vial then drawing the correct amount up. Swapping the needle to a blue. Tapping the syringe to get rid of air and squirtting a little like the films lol.
> 
> ...


no u dont need to push air in them ( cause there not sealed) the idea if the air thing is to create a pressure inside the vial were as with an ampule(glass ones) its not sealed

but yeah to use these put the amp in hot water for a min to thin it and make easier to draw

wipe the neck with an alcohol wipe

snap neck (can use a bic pen lid to stop shattering top and getting glass everywere)

draw up using a green needle

change to fresh blue (or orange depending were ur jabbing)

make sure jab site is clean (either after bath or cleaned with soap or alc wipe)

do INJECTION ( slow and smooth )

get rid of air u dont need to squirt it out like in films just let a drop or 2 come out, u can use this then as lube as the needle goes in

so push needle in

aspearate (just pull back slightly on plunger if see blood take out get rid of blood, put on fresh needle and try again)

slowly push in gear

withdraw needle

put pressure on site and massage for a few mins

DONE


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> no u dont need to push air in them ( cause there not sealed) the idea if the air thing is to create a pressure inside the vial were as with an ampule(glass ones) its not sealed
> 
> but yeah to use these put the amp in hot water for a min to thin it and make easier to draw
> 
> ...


How far do I push the needle into my quad ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> How far do I push the needle into my quad ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


All the way :thumbup1:

Well im using 1" needles, i would probably hit the bone if i went all the way in with a 1.5" lol


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Got my progress report, sorry for the lack of similarity to my first pics, in a different house, gotta use my phone camera not the digital camera at home, different lighting.

Sorry i didn't think of this before, but from now on they will be all the same, my posing wasn't quite up to its usual high quality either :laugh:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> How far do I push the needle into my quad ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


i dont really do quads but its a big muscle so u will be able to get it basicly all the way in

im guessing ur using 1 1/2 inch blues to jab??

if so u will be fine just leaving a couple of mm showing just incase needle snaps ( they say this but i dont think anyones ever had any problems haha )


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers mate. When you break the top off the vial, does it break cleanly as I'm worried about bits of glass falling in the test. Silly I know but wanna make everything correct


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> you have a great shape anyway mate even if u just lose a bit of fat without even gaining anything u will look really good


Cheers man but nothing beats being on cycle, look better every day, awesom recovery and massive strength gains.

As it stands i'm at about the size I set out to be, as you say just need to drop the bf%


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Cheers mate. When you break the top off the vial, does it break cleanly as I'm worried about bits of glass falling in the test. Silly I know but wanna make everything correct


yeah it should break clean

theres a dot normally were the weak point is, if u look close u should be able to see the score line or just score it with a fine serated knife or a nail file

when if breaks it should be really clean so worst case is there is a bit of dust but i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> Cheers man but nothing beats being on cycle, look better every day, awesom recovery and massive strength gains.
> 
> As it stands i'm at about the size I set out to be, as you say just need to drop the bf%


yeah i have to say i like being on i dont know if its a mental thing or if there is a diff haha

how come ur not on ? u just come off or something ?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

such bad PIP today, the muscle is soo sore, been cycling around to lectures and i will cycle to the gym later so it will loosen up hopefully 

Its a strange feeling coz it was sore around the site but i massaged it and i can now feel it at the bottom of my quadriceps as if its kinda settled there


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> such bad PIP today, the muscle is soo sore, been cycling around to lectures and i will cycle to the gym later so it will loosen up hopefully
> 
> Its a strange feeling coz it was sore around the site but i massaged it and i can now feel it at the bottom of my quadriceps as if its kinda settled there


yeah i had it like just above ur knee??

i stopped quads cause was limping around like a gimp half of the time haha

a few days and u will be all good .....well till ur next jab haha


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> yeah i have to say i like being on i dont know if its a mental thing or if there is a diff haha
> 
> how come ur not on ? u just come off or something ?


Yeh, just about fully recovered now but have a few other reasons too.

Making good gains natty, just about at my goal size, skint etc etc.

Would love another cycle but not the best time tbh.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> yeah i had it like just above ur knee??
> 
> i stopped quads cause was limping around like a gimp half of the time haha
> 
> a few days and u will be all good .....well till ur next jab haha


aha yeah thats the one! and yeah i look like im walking with some sort of gangsta lean lol

so you dont find it gets as sore in delts? how much u putting in there?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> aha yeah thats the one! and yeah i look like im walking with some sort of gangsta lean lol
> 
> so you dont find it gets as sore in delts? how much u putting in there?


i tried doing my @rse and was sore sitting down and then did quad and as above i looked like a had a false leg haha i was like a war vet in the films were there whole leg is stiff

the my mate said oh i do delts cause there always moving so dont hurt as much, so i tried it and the 1st few times it is sore cause its a new site but after that i havent had a probem till last week but think that was down to be jabbing to quick but even then was onle sore for a couple of days and a bit swole.

and i put 1ml in to start for the 1st few but now i do 2 1/2 ml normally

i like delts and pecs are quite good aswell


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> Yeh, just about fully recovered now but have a few other reasons too.
> 
> Making good gains natty, just about at my goal size, skint etc etc.
> 
> Would love another cycle but not the best time tbh.


yeah no point rushing it if ur gaining and round about were u want to be


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> i tried doing my @rse and was sore sitting down and then did quad and as above i looked like a had a false leg haha i was like a war vet in the films were there whole leg is stiff
> 
> the my mate said oh i do delts cause there always moving so dont hurt as much, so i tried it and the 1st few times it is sore cause its a new site but after that i havent had a probem till last week but think that was down to be jabbing to quick but even then was onle sore for a couple of days and a bit swole.
> 
> ...


Haha this is EXACTLY how im feeling glad to know im not alone, would be slightly worrying otherwise :lol:

yeah thats a good point about delts, i dont drive so i cycle around so i like to think my legs are moving a fair bit so i think it will be better for future injections, if not then will try the delts as you recommend :thumb:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Haha this is EXACTLY how im feeling glad to know im not alone, would be slightly worrying otherwise :lol:
> 
> yeah thats a good point about delts, i dont drive so i cycle around so i like to think my legs are moving a fair bit so i think it will be better for future injections, if not then will try the delts as you recommend :thumb:


haha yeah and i was thinking im sure people are going to wonder why im limping around for 3 days every week ,

the other think was when it got knocked it would kill be my gf at the time would roll over and id grimice then she`d snuggle in and bang her knee into me and id by crying out in pain ....." legs are sore from the gym " :lol:

it was a pain standing, sitting,moving,[email protected],driving,walking,working,training so when EVERYTHING i did hurt i thought it was time to change haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update on my 1st injection..

tri-sus 250mg 2ml in one injection (500mg).

blue 23g needle size 1 1/4"

location was my leg

Result......

i have no pain what so ever at the location of the injection no visible sign that i even injected so im happy


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> Update on my 1st injection..
> 
> tri-sus 250mg 2ml in one injection (500mg).
> 
> ...


nice one pal


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Update on my 1st injection..
> 
> tri-sus 250mg 2ml in one injection (500mg).
> 
> ...


you lucky [email protected]! :laugh:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> you lucky [email protected]! :laugh:


he hasnt posted 2d yet haha

ill stick a 5er on it hes got a gangster lean as well today haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

right well im just going to have a bath and then hit thegym cause i have only been once this week while my sleeps been all over the place

spk to u all in a bit lads have a good one


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

nope legs is still fine i will be training legs today so the only limp i wiill be getting is from doms haha


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Update on me.

Took this week off the gym for my driving test today, well i failed and this was given me motivation to smash some pbs on megavol..

My dad came in today with a american to english converter so my cybershot 16.1megapixel camera will be put to good use and im 100% getting pics up before cycle.

Fully motivated and i'm going to gain 14lbs lean on 30mg superdrol if it kills me! then go do my driving test hahaha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

nice one mate good for you sorry about you failing ya test what ya fail on ?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> nope legs is still fine i will be training legs today so the only limp i wiill be getting is from doms haha


good news on the leg

and ive just got back from gym after doing legs (which i never do) so going to be sore 2m im sure haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> good news on the leg
> 
> and ive just got back from gym after doing legs (which i never do) so going to be sore 2m im sure haha


im not going till 10ish i dont think so i will be sore as **** you started your course yet pal


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/gregzrrr

yay


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> im not going till 10ish i dont think so i will be sore as **** you started your course yet pal


yeah started my dbol last week while waiting on my naps and still havent got them and have had the last of my dbol today so supposed to be sorting on monday for me so we will see but ive dont my 2nd shot 2d as well

foods just been all over the place tho through work so im f**ked of with that but hope fully will get better although i keep saying this :s


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

everyone's getting on the stuff now, competition is hotting up! my leg feels like it is about to explode lol! its not as painful but i think the area is a bit inflamed

Gym was good today, shoulders: BB shrugs, behind neck press, rear delt machine, DB press + lateral raises superset, DB shrugs to finish


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

I think I'm the only one not doing a cycle, however I'm eating well and training hard so aslong as I keep it up I should get results.

Using this competition to spur me on rather than win it.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Willis. said:


> I think I'm the only one not doing a cycle, however I'm eating well and training hard so aslong as I keep it up I should get results.
> 
> Using this competition to spur me on rather than win it.


Me too mate, what with all the dirty cheating roiders its kinda unfair :blowme:

I gave into parental pressure yesterday, ate 2 mars bars, 2 cadburys rolls, 1/2 treacle cake, and a big bit of cottage pie washed down with 2 cans of bud. Fooking mother, tell her i'm dieting and she just laughs and gets the sweet tin.

Gona have to really smash the gym tonight.


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

bartonz20let said:


> Me too mate, what with all the dirty cheating roiders its kinda unfair :blowme:
> 
> I gave into parental pressure yesterday, ate 2 mars bars, 2 cadburys rolls, 1/2 treacle cake, and a big bit of cottage pie washed down with 2 cans of bud. Fooking mother, tell her i'm dieting and she just laughs and gets the sweet tin.
> 
> Gona have to really smash the gym tonight.


you could have said no  its not like she physically put it in your mouth


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeh, I could and then i'd have upset her by not eating the home made cottage pie. Not sure about the home made mars, rolls and cake like. :turned:

I needed some carbs tho, feel better for having some sugar in me, it'l all be gone by sunday anyway.


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

on a side note, this new routine of mine is going well, i think i have a problem with my legs though because they seem to be growing faster than everything else.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol is that a problem lol mine dont grow at all lol im only just starting to put my wait back on after i cut out the carbs


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

waynesta said:


> on a side note, this new routine of mine is going well, i think i have a problem with my legs though because they seem to be growing faster than everything else.


same happened to me, legs seemed to grow a lot faster, same with lats, but they are very big muscles so if all muscles are growing at the same rate they will seem to grow more

nothing to worry about :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

my leg still hasn't recovered and im meant to be training legs tomorrow......

there is still sharp pains if i stretch or tense the muscle, shall i just do some cardio and hope it gets better by next injection? lol


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> my leg still hasn't recovered and im meant to be training legs tomorrow......
> 
> there is still sharp pains if i stretch or tense the muscle, shall i just do some cardio and hope it gets better by next injection? lol


inject some more and do it where your legs are sore. if they don't respond to that then i can only recommend a hot blonde give you a massage


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

waynesta said:


> on a side note, this new routine of mine is going well, i think i have a problem with my legs though because they seem to be growing faster than everything else.


It's that rhino horn ur taking, have u seen how chunky there legs are !


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> my leg still hasn't recovered and im meant to be training legs tomorrow......
> 
> there is still sharp pains if i stretch or tense the muscle, shall i just do some cardio and hope it gets better by next injection? lol


When's ur next jab supposed to be?? I'd prob leave legs till then .

Do ur jab and then train legs straight after as if will mean u have done a good leg sesh and the workout will have helped disperse the oil a bit.

I'm sore 2d did legs y'day so legs and @rse is sore and then chest is a bit tender from my jabs so however I more I'm in pain some how so I know how ur feeling buddy


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

waynesta said:


> inject some more and do it where your legs are sore. if they don't respond to that then i can only recommend a hot blonde give you a massage


I know this is prob said in jest but don't jab ur leg again if there's still pain, I'd do either ur other leg or a diff site

The massage of a hot blonde on the other hand.......knock urself out if u can get 1 get 1 every day


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

usernameneeded said:


> It's that rhino horn ur taking, have u seen how chunky there legs are !


you have a point there, maybe ill order some gorilla sh!t to smoke


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

waynesta said:


> you have a point there, maybe ill order some gorilla sh!t to smoke


depends if u like the hairy look:whistling:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

how training going for every one? mines going ok!! secong injection is tomoro im going to go for the same place so i will let you now how it goes


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

training is going well except for having to miss legs :no: Just did cardio today which was fine

My leg is pretty much back to normal now and my jab is on tues so would like to do it in the same place, we will see.

Hopefully if i dont move the needle around as much, warm the gear, inject slowly e.t.c it wont hurt as much :thumb:


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

training going well this side. will upload latest photos tomorrow


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Pics for this week uploaded lads, weight is now 75.5 from 73.4 so its steadily going up.. Startin back on tbol tuesday only did 3 days on it then found out i got a drug test on monday for nee job, i know there prob not going to test for steroids but wife was having none of it ;-) so back on em tuesday then once i get sorted with a new gym ill be stsrting my test cycle aswell... What do u think my bf % is at min??? I know it will be quite low cos im thin but havnt got a clue really. Cheers


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> training is going well except for having to miss legs :no: Just did cardio today which was fine
> 
> My leg is pretty much back to normal now and my jab is on tues so would like to do it in the same place, we will see.
> 
> Hopefully if i dont move the needle around as much, warm the gear, inject slowly e.t.c it wont hurt as much :thumb:


you inject in the same place?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad to hear everyones getting along well

I'll upload my pics 2m , u wouldn't belive how hard it was to get my dad to take pics that were any good I swear they don't listen to what u tell them haha


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

adii-taff said:


> you inject in the same place?


ah i kinda said that wrong, i meant same quad


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Glad to hear everyones getting along well
> 
> I'll upload my pics 2m , u wouldn't belive how hard it was to get my dad to take pics that were any good I swear they don't listen to what u tell them haha


You not got a timer on your camera??

Will have new pics up in next half hour or so, not much has visibly changed although I can tell i've lost some bf but its slow progress.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

What would uze estimate my bf % is lads?? ;-)


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

According to my calipers (no guarentee on accuarcy) i'm 11-12% and 74kg so at a guess i'd say somewhere between 14-16% but I don't usually like to guess at it.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> What would uze estimate my bf % is lads?? ;-)


yeah its hard to say, like how much is water and height will change it aswell. I've used calipers and got pretty different readings on machines, callipers told me im 16, machine 20 odd lol! but yeah i would say between about 14-18. But again this is a guess. just get some cheap calipers, even if they aren't that accurate it will all be relative and u will be able to tell if ur losing or gaining


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

also most people massively underestimate their body fat, may not be their fault, they are probably using inaccurate tools to measuring an already hard to quantify figure. But yeah had kids at the gym / 6th form throwing out these ridiculous figures like 4 or 6%, its mad! lol


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

you looking forward to your 2nd injection mate? done mine in the same place as last time about 2cm away from the last one no pip or pain what so ever, i would def use prochem sus again. I have been walking round with a hard on for the last 3 days lol i think my sus is starting to kick in haha


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Passed that drug test today for new job!! Was sh1ttin myself when i was waitin for results!! Back on tbol tomorrow ;-)


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

what job is that?


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

waynesta said:


> what job is that?


Its in a factory that makes valves for oilrigs really good job lots of benefits and high pay.. Iv gotta move area for it aswell so its all go at min ;-). Need to get a new gym sorted aswell when i move..


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> You not got a timer on your camera??
> 
> Will have new pics up in next half hour or so, not much has visibly changed although I can tell i've lost some bf but its slow progress.


Yeah that's how I took them last time I just kept trying diff places and putting camera on diff things to get the height . But I was guessing it would be easier to get my dad to take them as he can see what he's doing...........how wrong I was haha

I started of with a side profile shot . And ended up with 3 foot of pic above my head and the bottom half way up my ribs , so told him head to waist and he got the pic , great

Next pics did front , rear bi

Front and back normal .....they were ok-ish just needed a couple of retakes so wasn't all background

Then onto the nightmare, I said take a pic of my legs (easy enough I thought gym mate does it in 1 shot)

So click he takes the pic , I look he's took all my body I say no just my legs.... He says ok , "click" I look again basicly the same ... I say no just MY LEGS

He goes oh ok so not with ur head I say no "click" I look I've now got a pic with no head....... But still full body

NO I WANT JUST MY LEGS!!!!

ok he says "click" I look now I've got half my ribs on ...

So I go " right from my waistband of my boxers to my feet" click I look he's got a bit better but I get him to take the same pic but sp my legs are in shot rather than a load of floor,door,wall

Click HE FINALLY GETS IT, Im like geeez how hard was that ........ And his final spark of genius " well u normally don't take pics of people that haven't got there body on"

With that I left shaking my head thinking it was easier and qui ker to do it on my own ...... And I did it in fewer pics haha and he could see what he was taking and was getting shown exactly what I wanted haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Passed that drug test today for new job!! Was sh1ttin myself when i was waitin for results!! Back on tbol tomorrow ;-)


Nice one fella, see told u nothing to worry about


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Nice one fella, see told u nothing to worry about


I tend to overthink stuff and get myself paranoid ha ha!! Should have just kept on tbol! Over n done with now anyway just need to find a decent gym and im sorted ;-)


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

ill get my picks up tomorrow lads


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> I tend to overthink stuff and get myself paranoid ha ha!! Should have just kept on tbol! Over n done with now anyway just need to find a decent gym and im sorted ;-)


 onward and upward


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Me the night i failed my driving test ****ed up loving life LOL SD Card should be here soon..

(Waist 26inch Chest 39 Inch)


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> you looking forward to your 2nd injection mate? done mine in the same place as last time about 2cm away from the last one no pip or pain what so ever, i would def use prochem sus again. I have been walking round with a hard on for the last 3 days lol i think my sus is starting to kick in haha


not gonna lie im deading the pip! lol

hopefully things will go smoother this time though, ive read reviews saying unigen life sciences is basically pharma grade from Thailand, and that its smooth to inject (i agree) and minimal pip (yet to agree :laugh

guess its always gonna hurt first time aha

will be jabbing tomorrow so will update you and get my pics up :thumb:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> not gonna lie im deading the pip! lol
> 
> hopefully things will go smoother this time though, ive read reviews saying unigen life sciences is basically pharma grade from Thailand, and that its smooth to inject (i agree) and minimal pip (yet to agree :laugh
> 
> ...


Im injecting on the right side of my leg about 3/4 up level with my c0ck lol, im using a 1 1/4" needle and i just go slow mate then press slow leave for 3min then pull out i do not rub the area i just press down once then i just leave it.

My C0ck is def loving the test my gf was at first but now i think she getting annoyed with me dry humping her lol


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dell Boy can you edit your pic and put week 3 at the top in larg red letter cheers pal


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

3 weeks and still the same weight... that sux......


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Im injecting on the right side of my leg about 3/4 up level with my c0ck lol, im using a 1 1/4" needle and i just go slow mate then press slow leave for 3min then pull out i do not rub the area i just press down once then i just leave it.
> 
> My C0ck is def loving the test my gf was at first but now i think she getting annoyed with me dry humping her lol


yeah same, did first one just above 3/4 of the way up and second one a bit lower down. jab hurt a little more on entry and going in a weird dull pain so may have nicked a nerve but nothing bad at all. warmed gear this time and went in smoother and massaged it a bit and did some exercises to get the blood flowing. Oh and yeah im using 1" oranges, they may be 1 1/4" but i think they are 1".

And yeah same i think its starting to kick in now, cant wear boxers with buttons on the front or the fella is gonna burst straight out of them lol!

Unfortunately i dont have a gf :crying: so am having to take matters into my own hands, if ya know what it mean :lol:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

waynesta said:


> 3 weeks and still the same weight... that sux......


Dont know if its lighting but it deffo looks like you've dropped a bit of BF mate, abs look more prevalent!


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Dont know if its lighting but it deffo looks like you've dropped a bit of BF mate, abs look more prevalent!


might be from lack of any sugar or junk food. i would be very happy if i removed my blubber, would have an athletic look. maybe even look as good as you lads


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

waynesta said:


> 3 weeks and still the same weight... that sux......


your def looking dryer mate  ive lost wat since starting lol ill upload tonight


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

pics and info updated on other thread


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

My weekly update is done now aswell :thumb:

looking gd usernameneeded ur legs look to be taking a gd shape!

Waynesta, bartonz20let and Dellboy ur mid sections looking tighter and abs popping out more

Willis gd improvements on back

everyone is doing gd loving this comp! :thumb:

p.s liam get your pics up and you will also receive words of praise!

oh and people are wolcome to let me know how my posing is back to its usual symmetrical beauty :laugh:


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

everyones making progress, looks like this comp benefitting everyone. i hope i can keep up with your super charged v8 engines that should be kicking in within the next 2 weeks. been keeping my diet tight with no junk food. looking forward to seeing where we all are next month this time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

just catching up on the 2 threads, have subscribed, keep up the good work lads:thumbup1:


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> My weekly update is done now aswell :thumb:
> 
> looking gd usernameneeded ur legs look to be taking a gd shape!
> 
> ...


Prob just better posing, can't get the hang of flexing my back

I'm down a few pounds since starting too, hoping it's water/fat not muscle!

Everyones looking like there making good progress, going to be a hard comp!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

waynesta said:


> 3 weeks and still the same weight... that sux......


Wouldnt worry about the lbs mate, I dropped 2lb last week back up 2lb this... been down around 800kcal/day too but defo lost bf.



DeadlyCoobra said:


> My weekly update is done now aswell :thumb:
> 
> looking gd usernameneeded ur legs look to be taking a gd shape!
> 
> ...


aww, int he a charmer.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

well i have a cheat day yeast ,well i say a cheat day it was more a trying to change body clock day but had rhubarb pie,big bag of crisps,4 pints of milk and a few other bits so not really a lot to eat anyway just what i did was crap haha

going to get 1st meals started in a min so will be cramming them in ( prob every 1 1/2 hrs till im sick ) and hopefully get a good amount in .

and yeah good going to far lads should be interesting in the upcoming few weeks 

keep up the good work !


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Wouldnt worry about the lbs mate, I dropped 2lb last week back up 2lb this... been down around 800kcal/day too but defo lost bf.
> 
> aww, int he a charmer.


This isn't a one way thing ya know. I'm ready and waiting to bask in your glorious praises :cool2:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> This isn't a one way thing ya know. I'm ready and waiting to bask in your glorious praises :cool2:


yeah u look ok mate hahahahaha


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> This isn't a one way thing ya know. I'm ready and waiting to bask in your glorious praises :cool2:


ok mate, i'm not the best man for compliments as my girlfriend would testify but your already looking broader and lats seem more predominant, its fair to say you can see the extra 2kg


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> ok mate, i'm not the best man for compliments as my girlfriend would testify but your already looking broader and lats seem more predominant


 :blush:



bartonz20let said:


> its fair to say you can see the extra 2kg


 :wub:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Got a bit of a weekend planned (warehouse party), i'm either gona be drinking heavy or doing some major rekki drugs so I recon by sunday i'm either gona b 3-5lb heavier or lighter depending on what I do, drink and retain water drugs and dehidrate. Either way, if I can do my pics on sunday i'll ber supprised.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

go reccy drugs mate, never know what might happen!






I went out last night aswell, just drank, was an alright night but bit way too many bros...

I bounced back really quick though and have got my meals in today, usually i have a really dodgy stomach next day


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

i been busy with sorting out funeral **** so dont no if i will be able to upload this week boys sorry man will def do it next week tho sorry lads


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

maybe we should change our schedule to every 2 weeks or maybe even every month.pics will show improvement more with more time between


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

i think people would prob forget tho mate, this way if you miss one it ok


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Well I thought that ever week was too much but i'm quite happy with tit now although it does help to put one origonal pic up for referance.

DC, that video if fookin funny as fook, if that happens to me this weekend i'll know i've had a good un.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Well I thought that ever week was too much but i'm quite happy with tit now although it does help to put one origonal pic up for referance.
> 
> DC, that video if fookin funny as fook, if that happens to me this weekend i'll know i've had a good un.


save the origional pic to the end otherwise it wont be as bigger surprise :thumb:

how was the party mate?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bit of an update,

pip was nowhere near as bad as the first jab and was gone in a few days so i could train legs! was a great session, think im holding as much water as im going to now so no more big weight fluctuations.

stocked up on a load of these wholemeal / wholewheat noodles because they were on offer, pretty nice. Eating grilled chicken tortillas, chicken and noodles, chilli con carne / rice and beef and for cheat meal i will have southern fries n fried / grilled chicken... mmmmmm 

things seem to be going well so im happy


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> bit of an update,
> 
> pip was nowhere near as bad as the first jab and was gone in a few days so i could train legs! was a great session, think im holding as much water as im going to now so no more big weight fluctuations.
> 
> ...


i just did my 3rd injection today so been on for 14days so far nout really to report other tan my having a constant hard on lol, i recon by the end of this week i should start to see sum gains. my weight at stat was 11.8 im now 11.11 but i think that more to me eating more than anything else...... i think cause i using sus on it own and no tabs to kick start my course i will have too wait too it fully in my system before i see anything people say it could be upto week 5 hope it kick in before then

peace liam


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

pics and info updated on othere thread

been a funny week food has been good and have got most of meals in but with having a week of work ive not really been the gym haha

but im in for 7 shifts from 2m so will try and hammer it this week to make up for it .

also got my naps on sat so ill start them 2d and run them for a month and think ill run my slin at whatever dose so that what ive got left last the month or near enough .

so hopefully will make some big changes this month as oppose to last month were although has been ok has been a bit all over due to starting orals then running out and not really having a routine with work being strange .

so hoping i can nail food and shakes and get my supps right over this week then keep it rolling on nice when im off again next week .

glad to hear the jabs are getting better for the rest of you


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> pics and info updated on othere thread
> 
> been a funny week food has been good and have got most of meals in but with having a week of work ive not really been the gym haha
> 
> ...


ur training sounds abit like mine allover the place haha, going to go tonight and do chest n tri then got funeral tomoz and going rome on thursdat till sunday lol busy week haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

liam7200 said:


> ur training sounds abit like mine allover the place haha, going to go tonight and do chest n tri then got funeral tomoz and going rome on thursdat till sunday lol busy week haha


yeah dont know whats up with me mate i think it was with being on nights it just f**ded me for the week and then this week ive been eating so think ill go after then it gets later and i have tea ...welll another meal haha and then im on here eating and the night gone so i think ill go 2m

then it just rolls on ,is always something

hope the funeral isnt to bad 2m mate xx


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry for late update guys, messy weekend, no sleep, no food, body running on chemicals.

Had a problem on friday, right AC ligament gave up on me, needs resting, been smashing the gym a bit much and think its time for a rest anyway so havin this week off.

Decided to change diet to a TKD/timed carbs style, had carbs on the weekend for the firsrt time in a month, feel better for it.

Pics up but although no major changes i'm strting to feel more cut now, flab over abs is getting thinner each week but you just can't see it in the pics, can't wait till its all gone.

DC, removed origonal pic as previous.

UNN - Defo starting to pack on some mass now man, good sh't.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I can never tell how I'm looking I noticed veins on the front of my traps last night when coughing that's about it haha

I guess it's just the headf**k that this game is haha

But yeah I dropped a couple of pound from last week but just think that was being off work so food was a little lower

I'm in 2 minds with diet cause I'm guessing cals don't matter if I'm hitting my protein needs but still seems strange bulking on 2500 cals of less :-s

But then I think well if I just try to add extra cals it's only going to be extra carbs so will just lead to fat gains rather than lean gains ???

What u guys recon?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Subbed to your progress thread


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> I can never tell how I'm looking I noticed veins on the front of my traps last night when coughing that's about it haha
> 
> I guess it's just the headf**k that this game is haha
> 
> ...


Well cals will matter even on ass but to a lesser extent as the body remains anabolic even on negative energy levels (or so I understand), I recon your gona see more of a body composition change on 'cutting' cals where as if you have 'bulking' levels your gona gain more muscle but more overall mass too.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bartonz20let said:


> Well cals will matter even on ass but to a lesser extent as the body remains anabolic even on negative energy levels (or so I understand), I recon your gona see more of a body composition change on 'cutting' cals where as if you have 'bulking' levels your gona gain more muscle but more overall mass too.


yeah its the same diet thing as aus does so trying for 500g pro then im having pineapple for carbs and taste and then im having carbs in my shakes on slin days

so normal days i think its about 2300 and slin days its 3000ish of the top of my head

i might do a month now of lean gains and then the month after next when im blasting again go all out and see what gets most results maybe do more cals and add in dnp haha


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> yeah its the same diet thing as aus does so trying for 500g pro then im having pineapple for carbs and taste and then im having carbs in my shakes on slin days
> 
> so normal days i think its about 2300 and slin days its 3000ish of the top of my head
> 
> i might do a month now of lean gains and then the month after next when im blasting again go all out and see what gets most results maybe do more cals and add in dnp haha


You don't arf rattle a lot for someone who is edge


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> You don't arf rattle a lot for someone who is edge


there not DRUGS.........ur body produces it so im basicly natty mate 

its my only vice tho


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

anyway how r u mate hows things???


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> there not DRUGS.........ur body produces it so im basicly natty mate
> 
> its my only vice tho


Its ok, my peps will be here soon


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Its ok, my peps will be here soon


u should be ashamed hahaha

yeah i might get some peps i saw on here there a place having a sale over the weekend

i got a vial of g6 to help with hunger but havent used it yet


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> anyway how r u mate hows things???


No gym since last Wednesday as I've been ill  My GHRP6 and ModGRF is in the post though so  and am having some precycle blood tests done in the next few weeks so its full steam ahead!! How are you getting on with slin?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> No gym since last Wednesday as I've been ill  My GHRP6 and ModGRF is in the post though so  and am having some precycle blood tests done in the next few weeks so its full steam ahead!! How are you getting on with slin?


that doesnt sound too good ,nothing serious is it

u getting bloods done the needle exchange ??

touch wood only had 1 time when my BG dipped and that was my very 1st shot so i think it was just cause of the unexpected peak to the body but after that i havent had any problem with it .

ive been doing 4iu x3times a day but depending on work it hasnt always been every other day but done atleast 2 days

and then ive gone upto 6iu and felt fine. if ur keeping an eye on ur BG i think its ok

the 1st few days i was checking before slin then every 20 mins to see how i reacted


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> that doesnt sound too good ,nothing serious is it
> 
> u getting bloods done the needle exchange ??
> 
> ...


Just a dicky stomach that turned into a sniffle that became a cough and then drained me of energy! Rubbish. Back to work tomorrow but giving the gym a rest till Friday to pick up where I left off.

The NE here only does tests for junkies (HIV and the like) so having to go private, but I've found somewhere that does a really good selection for £100. Want to get it done so I can keep a track of whats happening.

Interesting. One for the future maybe!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Just a dicky stomach that turned into a sniffle that became a cough and then drained me of energy! Rubbish. Back to work tomorrow but giving the gym a rest till Friday to pick up where I left off.
> 
> The NE here only does tests for junkies (HIV and the like) so having to go private, but I've found somewhere that does a really good selection for £100. Want to get it done so I can keep a track of whats happening.
> 
> Interesting. One for the future maybe!


f**k that id be looking around have a look and see if theres a "cdt" (comunity drugs team) by u , im sure there must be something just google needle exchange in ........ or the county ur in i could go every week if i wanted , and and u get lods of free sh1t as well 

and yeah if u read up on slin 1st i dont see why not. i would never have thought about it but was spking to aus and he said theres no point bulking without it .....and that was it hahaha

i just did loads and loads of reading for a few weeks

hope 2m isnt too bad back in work


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh loads of exchanges, but nothing that does the kind of blood tests I want. The ones from the private place are much more indepth anyway so spending £100 a few times a year for good health is no biggy.

Not sure how Id get away with testing my blood sugar so many times at work though! I guess it could be a weekend workout only thing!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Oh loads of exchanges, but nothing that does the kind of blood tests I want. The ones from the private place are much more indepth anyway so spending £100 a few times a year for good health is no biggy.
> 
> Not sure how Id get away with testing my blood sugar so many times at work though! I guess it could be a weekend workout only thing!


It might b worth looking for a N.E that does most for a general check and then maybe twice a year get the full monty done

And after ur 1st few days u will know how ur body responds if ur eating the same food and if u have ur shot then a shake then a shake an hr later one ur in work u could prob get away with doing it just at the 30min and 60 min mark

And it takes like seconds to do so u could just nip the toilet and do it

Or just tell people ur doing a low carb diet so u check to make sure ur not going to faint.....remember people are THICK AS SH1T .....they will belive anything haha


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I will have my info up tonight! sorry its late my brother has been a bit ill so hasn't been round to do any progress pics

Did my 3rd jab on tuesday and no pip today :w00t:

first time i went in though i think i hit a nerve, was a weird feeling so did a second. The injection site is a tad sore but no pip so getting better :thumb:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> It might b worth looking for a N.E that does most for a general check and then maybe twice a year get the full monty done
> 
> And after ur 1st few days u will know how ur body responds if ur eating the same food and if u have ur shot then a shake then a shake an hr later one ur in work u could prob get away with doing it just at the 30min and 60 min mark
> 
> ...


The only tests they do are for HIV and the like  **** eh!?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

New pics are up on the other thread bros! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> New pics are up on the other thread bros! :thumbup1:


nice one mate you can start to see the difference

keep going lads:thumbup1:


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Had a row with the missus Sunday then forgot all about it, sorry lads.

I won't be able to get any til tomorrow so shall I just wait for Sunday?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Willis. said:


> Had a row with the missus Sunday then forgot all about it, sorry lads.
> 
> I won't be able to get any til tomorrow so shall I just wait for Sunday?


May as well bro, sorry to here about your fall out.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

hey lads just got back off holiday had to stay a extra day due to snow  had a full week without gym lol


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry not put pics up lads, not got cam till tomoz, stats up in 2.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

pics will be up tonight, to contribute to the adversity i have been ill, not badly but yesterday and today just had a cold or something but havent trained so missed legs and chest n tris :no:

watched the superbowl last night aswell and was rooting for patriots so that was a shame, good game though.

put in an order from stilton butchers (online butchers) and will probably try westin gourmet next week. There prices are good, chicken especially well worth a look, only problem is you have to be in for delivery. you an give the a note saying where to leave it if noone is in though

Willis i hope you and your misses have worked things out and your doing ok

Get back in and hit the gym hard Liam! :thumb:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

seems like no one has had a good week haha

i havent even stepped foot in the gym :-s

food has been ok tho

we will hit it hard this wee lads and make up for it  ... well a little rest never did anyone any harm


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Pics up.

I'm fully back on it now, had a storming night last night, won our 5 a side league cup, its a knock out, 3 games in night, the standard is quite high so i'm stiff as hell now, 1hr30min of football absoulutly buzzing about it.

Back at the gym tonight, changing my routein up, gona base my main compound nights on either squats, deads or cleans and work around them so I get some heafty workouts in.

Weight is all over the place, was 168lb yesterday, this morning 161?? Water and glycogen are bitches, prob best to just weigh myself once a year :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

bartonz20let said:


> Pics up.
> 
> I'm fully back on it now, had a storming night last night, won our 5 a side league cup, its a knock out, 3 games in night, the standard is quite high so i'm stiff as hell now, 1hr30min of football absoulutly buzzing about it.
> 
> ...


are you still cutting, trying to get abs and under 10% bf(i know ou said you're going to bulk once you achieved this) if so the weight is ok isnt it?

the weight can be bollox though, started training again in mid october, didnt eat properly for about a month though so didnt really see any gains, was stop start, finally got my act together around christmas time(shouldve joined this thread really), started bulking and training properly, chucked my scales away because weighing myself everyday was doing my nut in, weighed myself 2 weeks ago at my dads house in the morning, id had a sh1t in the morning but had a small breakfast and was a clear +10lb from 2 months ago which i was pretty happy about, then next 2 weeks trained just as hard and stuffed myself as usual,so this weekend weighed myself at my dads gaff again, expected and extra pound or 2, did exactly the same thing, had a sh1t, small breakfast went to my dads and i'd lost 1 1/2 lb, go figure :confused1:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

hey lads sorry bout lack of update i am going to uploads pics tonight been really busy with uni and coming back of holiday.... every 1 looking great


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

hello boys, sorry i haven't been on in a while, been a bit busy but still eating and training well! been doing a bit more cardio, just low intensity stuff in the gym. having said that i went for a road run the other day and was horrific! my lower back, spinal erectors maybe got sooo pumped running uphill they just locked up and were so painfull! pushed through but then my calves and shins did the same, i just couldn't move and completely locked up, it was pain and i ached for fooking aages lol! and like i said in the other thread twinged something in my lower back when doing pullups.

My parents came down to visit me and my twin brother at uni today which was nice. Went for a meal at this grill house that was awesome, devoured so much food and it is now my new favourite eating spot! parents also took me shopping and i got a nice new jacket so im looking fresh :cool2:

made a pretty funny valentines card for this girl, did it last year its kinda becoming tradition, but its me standing naked using her teddy bear that her friends snuck out the house to cover my dignity.

Also i am finally getting inducted into the brotherhood of iron at my gym :laugh: the big people are finally talking to me and the woman that runs the gym told me and my bro that we were getting bigger :blush:

This is my last week of dbol now then its just test. Are my gains still going to be roughly the same as the test will only have properly kicked in for about a week now or so?

Everyone still seems to be doing very well, wld be gd to get an update from everyone just find out how your all getting along.

oh yeah i put week 6 on the other thread, of thats wrong lemme know and i will remove it. peace :thumbup1:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

alright bro

yeah im going to do some pic updates 2m i think as i was ill last week so think its been a couple of weeks since ive done any pics

was back in the gym y`day doing back , then ive been and done chest and tris this morn

food took a dive with being ill and still not inthe mood for food im having a mcdonalds cheat to get some food in then ill try an clean things up and get back to a clean diet for 2m

then im on nights for 4 nights from sat so will try and up things to full power for them


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

I've lost track with this, when's next update due?

Are we still doing every week or every other?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> alright bro
> 
> yeah im going to do some pic updates 2m i think as i was ill last week so think its been a couple of weeks since ive done any pics
> 
> ...


You managing to shovel food in again now? back in the swing and all that?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Willis. said:


> I've lost track with this, when's next update due?
> 
> Are we still doing every week or every other?


basically we all pretty much missed a week, maybe even 2 but yeah just try and get some pics up by the weekend so we can get things back to normal.

training n that going ok?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> You managing to shovel food in again now? back in the swing and all that?


foods still my biggest battle , i just dont seem to have the hunger for food , im still having stuff but not to the extent to were i want to be

i really do think its down to shifts cause seem less hungry of a night anyway without the added things of if busy and tired plus i end up sleeping most of the day so only got work time to eat , but going to try the g6 for hunger and then get some pills for the sleeping and see if that helps im hoping im super sensitive to the g6 hunger thing so it makes me starving all the time

other than that im not too bad training is going well on the whole im 1 session behind this week but will go after and sort that

things sound like there going well from you

good food, fresh clothes, visit from famly and getting props from people in the gym

keep up with it bud


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> foods still my biggest battle , i just dont seem to have the hunger for food , im still having stuff but not to the extent to were i want to be
> 
> i really do think its down to shifts cause seem less hungry of a night anyway without the added things of if busy and tired plus i end up sleeping most of the day so only got work time to eat , but going to try the g6 for hunger and then get some pills for the sleeping and see if that helps im hoping im super sensitive to the g6 hunger thing so it makes me starving all the time
> 
> ...


Ah fair enough! yeah i know what you mean about the G6, like i still have to push to get enough food in and i cant imagine what i will do when i have to up my intake again! i have real trouble with protein shakes though its strange, even if its only a whey shake with like 40g protein and water it fills me up for fooking aages! much longer than a meal. Yeah i cant imagine what it would be like to switch between nights and normal, body must just not know what to do. Do you bother with shakes? i just finished a bag of weight gainer that was really good because despite it being 900 odd cals per shake it was still smooth and light to drink, didn't fill me up for too long either.

yeah cant complain at the mo! never been able to bench 100kg before (tried a good few months back to no avail), went for it yesterday and repped it for 4! gym atmosphere is great now as well with everyone prepping for comps.

Your cycle in full swing yet? how are results / sides?


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> basically we all pretty much missed a week, maybe even 2 but yeah just try and get some pics up by the weekend so we can get things back to normal.
> 
> training n that going ok?


Ok I'll carry on as normal this weekend

Yeah spot on, up to 12 stone 4 last sunday!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Ah fair enough! yeah i know what you mean about the G6, like i still have to push to get enough food in and i cant imagine what i will do when i have to up my intake again! i have real trouble with protein shakes though its strange, even if its only a whey shake with like 40g protein and water it fills me up for fooking aages! much longer than a meal. Yeah i cant imagine what it would be like to switch between nights and normal, body must just not know what to do. Do you bother with shakes? i just finished a bag of weight gainer that was really good because despite it being 900 odd cals per shake it was still smooth and light to drink, didn't fill me up for too long either.
> 
> yeah cant complain at the mo! never been able to bench 100kg before (tried a good few months back to no avail), went for it yesterday and repped it for 4! gym atmosphere is great now as well with everyone prepping for comps.
> 
> Your cycle in full swing yet? how are results / sides?


for shakes i use 90+ the idea is to have about 600ish g chicken then 6 shakes a day that gives me close to 500g protein then i was having pineapple(65g) in my chicken and then oats in my shakes normally about 40g . my carbs were then about 200-220g carbs but my cals were only 2800ish to 3200-3500 on high days .so trying a few things like adding milk in to bump cals but dont know if the milk fills u up too much so its actually doing more harm than good haha

yeah body normally all over the place i keep thinking if i was doing a 9-5 mon fri i could be loads better but i guess till it happens you just have to keep going the way you are

and good work on the bench !!

and yeah i think cycle is going ok , should be coming good now as i think ill be about 5 weeks in so should be getting there now

i havent weighed proper or measured for a couple of weeks with working and being ill so should be good to see over the next day of 2

but i havent had any signs as far as i know , i have had a few spots on my back but thats about it

have u had any problems??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> for shakes i use 90+ the idea is to have about 600ish g chicken then 6 shakes a day that gives me close to 500g protein then i was having pineapple(65g) in my chicken and then oats in my shakes normally about 40g . my carbs were then about 200-220g carbs but my cals were only 2800ish to 3200-3500 on high days .so trying a few things like adding milk in to bump cals but dont know if the milk fills u up too much so its actually doing more harm than good haha
> 
> yeah body normally all over the place i keep thinking if i was doing a 9-5 mon fri i could be loads better but i guess till it happens you just have to keep going the way you are
> 
> ...


yeah fair enough, thats a lot of protein! would easily fill me up just that i reckon! Is that the ausbuilt style diet that some ppl on the forum are doing? im only about 250g/day. How do you cook the chicken? i used to boil it but if i packaged it and took it to work it would be soo dry and hard to eat. Now i chuck it on the george foreman with a bit of EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) and it keeps it nice and juicy, much easier to eat. Pro tip there :thumbup1: :lol:

yeah i know what you mean about the milk, i guess all u can do is give it a go.

I am pretty happy with the cycle, finished dbol so just test now. No acne (no more than normal), or gyno on 0.5mg Adex e3d. gone up from 82 - 88 in like 4 weeks. Have got atrophy tho, may try clomid though the cycle next time. Final test will be how much i lose when i come off in water weight and how well i bounce back with PCT.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah fair enough, thats a lot of protein! would easily fill me up just that i reckon! Is that the ausbuilt style diet that some ppl on the forum are doing? im only about 250g/day. How do you cook the chicken? i used to boil it but if i packaged it and took it to work it would be soo dry and hard to eat. Now i chuck it on the george foreman with a bit of EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) and it keeps it nice and juicy, much easier to eat. Pro tip there :thumbup1: :lol:
> 
> yeah i know what you mean about the milk, i guess all u can do is give it a go.
> 
> I am pretty happy with the cycle, finished dbol so just test now. No acne (no more than normal), or gyno on 0.5mg Adex e3d. gone up from 82 - 88 in like 4 weeks. Have got atrophy tho, may try clomid though the cycle next time. Final test will be how much i lose when i come off in water weight and how well i bounce back with PCT.


yeah well recently i havent been getting that ive prob only been getting about 250pro

when i do my chicken i used to do it as full breasts but this last time ive been cutting it into chunks before i freeze it partly so i can get 500g bags so i can just take 2 out and i know after cooking its about 800g (which is what i want to get upto each day)

but i normally use a "kebab seasoning" from makro to give it some flavour then i just use a 1cal spray oil to coat a wok then just cook it like that keeping turning it all the time so its only cooked for as little as poss time . i will cover with foil for a min a couple of times if needed to keep the moisture in .

but yeah i guess u never know what is the best thing cause u can always say what if.......

yeah im having adex .5 oed and clomid as well , but saying this i havent had any for a week of so . i started my orals again last wed (after stopping while ill) but just havent had other bits


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just updated stats and pics in other thread

hope alls well with people


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

How's everyone getting on?

Pics will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Next time you do this let me know! I'm around 11 stone 8lbs but mid cycle now so aiming for 12 after PCT.

Would love to give this a go with you guys


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Willis. said:


> How's everyone getting on?
> 
> Pics will be up tomorrow.


yea ill bang my pics up 2m as well been catching up with my sleep today

its not going to bad here training better than the diet but nevermind ill update proppr 2m when im more with it haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

hey all

just updated in other thread

not much has happened since last update weight is still slowly going up i think, although everything was down from last measure but i think that was down to doing after my carb up haha

i still need to get food sorted but i know thats going to take a while and soe propper routine in life in general rather than being all over the place

although i dont really seem to have lost much if any weight since i stopped my orals and thats nearly 2 weeks ago now so hopefully when i get back on them again ill get some extra size again

dont know what else has happened really...........

oh ive got a few bits to monitor health and to help keep an eye on things in general.

i got a in-ear thermometer for if i decide to add in t3 at any point

i also got a blood pressure monitor (omron m10-it)

not really to do with training but will help block things out while training and help with cardio, i got some tour headphones from beats by dre 

hope all is well with the rest of u guys


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You need to work them calfs boyo! 

Nice weight gain though


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

LeedsTC said:


> Next time you do this let me know! I'm around 11 stone 8lbs but mid cycle now so aiming for 12 after PCT.
> 
> Would love to give this a go with you guys


alright mate yeah ,depending if it cool with everyone else you may be able to jump in on this with us as i think some of the ones who started with us have dropped out

and at the end of the day its about pushing each other so we all keep on to reach our goals

so i dont have a problem with it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> You need to work them calfs boyo!
> 
> Nice weight gain though


yeah calfs dont get hammered like they should, hows things with u buddy ??

ill have a check on ur thread in a min tbh and have a catch up


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> alright mate yeah ,depending if it cool with everyone else you may be able to jump in on this with us as i think some of the ones who started with us have dropped out
> 
> and at the end of the day its about pushing each other so we all keep on to reach our goals
> 
> so i dont have a problem with it


X 2 just jump in mate no one will mind, im gunna start postin mine again within nxt couple of weeks..


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> X 2 just jump in mate no one will mind, im gunna start postin mine again within nxt couple of weeks..


cool ill send him a pm as well tell him hes approved haha

and good to have u back mate  and the next couple of weeks ........get the tape out now hahaha


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Im on nightshift mate al get some sorted at wknd ok i promise.. )


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Im on nightshift mate al get some sorted at wknd ok i promise.. )


any excuse haha

just tell them u need to do a few quick measurments haha

but yeah know how night shifts suck so ill let u off


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

good to see this thread getting revived, i will get my pics up tomorrow, all going well for me!

Pscarb is coming to do a seminar at my gym this weekend so cant wait for that!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

usernameneeded said:


> cool ill send him a pm as well tell him hes approved haha
> 
> and good to have u back mate  and the next couple of weeks ........get the tape out now hahaha


Nice one  Well started cycle about 5-6 weeks ago at around 11 stone, currently sitting at 11st 10lbs as of today  Put half an inc on arm aswell although I think that's more tricep than bicep. Have around 42" chest atm and that seems to be staying pretty stubborn. Only recently started training legs properly, so will have to take measurements when I remember, although my trousers and getting tight around the calves :thumbup1:

Anything else needed? I'm aiming for 12st 7lbs by end of cycle, which will end in around 6 weeks time, then I can safely lose half a stone and keep some nice gains

EDIT: Oh, and I'm 5'9, and that's me in my AVI taken a few hours ago


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I just uploaded some progress pics again, not the best ones but hey! i dont get whats going on but i cant get the images to appear as thumbnails :confused1:

Pretty sure im doing it the same as before but it just comes up as a link instead, any ideas?


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice one mate!! Lookin good.. Im gunna upload one now, im 4 weeks into test e cycle aswell now so weight is on the up..


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Nice one mate!! Lookin good.. Im gunna upload one now, im 4 weeks into test e cycle aswell now so weight is on the up..


Cheers bro, yeah i consistently gained on 500mg, up 8kg in like 10-12 weeks. You will get some sweet gains mate. The pics i just took arent great ive deffo made improvements. I started talking to a guy that works at the gym and competes and said i may be interested in competing if in juniors if i can put enough size on, am 19 and it goes up to 21 years old so i can compete either next april or the april after. But yeah every month we got to the room at the back of the gym that is like an MMA gym room and run through basic posing and stuff, the lighting is UNREAL and yeah im deffo making improvements. Also have a lot more motivation now with the guy helping me with training and diet and just generally getting to know the nutters at the gym lol.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Next time you do this let me know, im seventeen years old 11st 3lb when i wake and around 6ft 1". Would of loved a little competition


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh new stats by the way weight 89kg

Deadlift 130kg - 10 reps

Bench Press 100kg - 4 reps

Squat 90kg - 14 reps (should be able to get 10 on 100kg)

these improvements are pretty big from what i was at before so im very happy :cool2:


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> Next time you do this let me know, im seventeen years old 11st 3lb when i wake and around 6ft 1". Would of loved a little competition


Jump in now mate most people havent bothered for a while uploadin pics etc.. It keeps u motivated knowin u gunna be takin pics every week or 2. Put some up now in other thread if u want mate.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Jump in now mate most people havent bothered for a while uploadin pics etc.. It keeps u motivated knowin u gunna be takin pics every week or 2. Put some up now in other thread if u want mate.


Well tomorrow when I finish work and arrive back from the gym i'll take a few pics and write up my stats if the rest of the rakes are ok with that


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> Well tomorrow when I finish work and arrive back from the gym i'll take a few pics and write up my stats if the rest of the rakes are ok with that


yeah go for it :thumb:

is being a rake a good or bad thing? or should i be indifferent about it?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

hey fellas

ill get some new pics up over the weekend

was only thinking about this 2day

D.C some good improvments there and nice lifts. back is looking real good in ur rear bi shot


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Will try for some pics over the weekend cause I didnt manage to update this week as I've had man flu so not moved from bed when I was off

How is everyone's training going ??


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Will try for some pics over the weekend cause I didnt manage to update this week as I've had man flu so not moved from bed when I was off
> 
> How is everyone's training going ??


Man flu sucks!! ;-). Ill get some pics up aswell soon, trainin well eatin well alls good..


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Started keto this week, dropped a touch of water I think weights slightly down. I'll get pics tomorrow.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Man flu sucks!! ;-). Ill get some pics up aswell soon, trainin well eatin well alls good..


Yeah hate being run down but should be ok by 2m ( fingers crossed )

You still making changes regards weight?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Willis. said:


> Started keto this week, dropped a touch of water I think weights slightly down. I'll get pics tomorrow.


How u find keto?

How many carbs u having ??


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> How u find keto?
> 
> How many carbs u having ??


Yeah it's not too bad I'm getting sick of cheese/Mayo/olive oil but I find it very easy to stick to. Only carbs I'm getting are trace amounts in the foods I'm eating. Not really counting macros, just making sure fat intake is higher than protein, and carbs are completely minimal


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Willis. said:


> Yeah it's not too bad I'm getting sick of cheese/Mayo/olive oil but I find it very easy to stick to. Only carbs I'm getting are trace amounts in the foods I'm eating. Not really counting macros, just making sure fat intake is higher than protein, and carbs are completely minimal


Sounds good , use it as an excuse to be able to have a full English and bacon and sausages and stuff u normally can't


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

unlucky about getting ill dellboy! everyone else seems to be going well though. Ive started getting stretch marks on my biceps and on the edge of my pec where it connects into the shoulder joint! 

cruising on about 200mgs every 8 days, keeping size. Took 5 days off training when i went home aswell so hopefully i will come back properly refreshed and good to go!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

gonna follow this tight, you boys seem to be doing well, tempted to go keto after I get back from Egypt, dreading it tbh but just wanna shed that bit of stubbon...


----------

